# Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?



## theLamer (15. August 2011)

*Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Sollte ja bekannt sein. Siehe hier.
Rücktrittsrede - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FfZCfJ3jY - verständliche moralische Vorbehalte? Als ob, er denkt sich in dem Moment doch selber "was rede ich da?!".

Was meint ihr dazu? Mir persönlich kommt echt der Mock hoch, wenn ich sowas lese. Wieso muss ein Politiker gehen, wenn er unverheiratet, ungebunden und juristisch völlig einwandfrei eine Beziehung mit einer 16-jährigen führt? 
Für mich lässt das tief blicken, ich verabscheue dieses Verhalten... daran zeigt sich mal, wie zurückgeblieben dieses ganze CDU-Gespann und deren Klientel doch ist... von wegen feste Wertebasis und starkes Fundament. Leben wir eigentlich im Jahr 2011?

Gebt mir eine, aber auch nur eine Begründung, wieso der Rücktritt legitim sein soll... 
Die CDU tritt den Wertekonsens einfach mal mit Füßen. Beziehungsweise zeigt, dass sie ihre eigenen Wertevorstellungen nix mit Realität zu tun haben, sondern einfach nur veraltet und zurückgeblieben sind. Sein Verhalten war juristisch einwandfrei. Wollen sie ihm die Freiheit nehmen, selbst zu entscheiden, wen er liebt? Verleugnen sie den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, Frau ist Frau? Muss man konform sein, wenn man so ein Amt hat?!

Das Ganze wirft für mich ein ganz neues Bild auf die CDU. "Konservative Neandertaler" ist da noch euphemisiert. Auf jeden Fall sind weiter Teile der CDU-Politik bzw der Wertekonsens einfach nur geheuchelt, wenn man das Ganze betrachtet.

Oder glaubt ihr, das Ganze ist nur Mittel zum Zweck "Rücktritt" gewesen? Und was anderes steht dahinter?

Für mich ist das einfach nur so zu interpretieren, dass die CDU ihrem alt eingesessen Stammwähler zufriedenstellen will. Sei es egal, ob begründet oder nicht. Genauso, wie wahrscheinlich der Großteil der CDU-Wähler das "Schmerzensgeld" (juristisch gesehen eine Entschädigung, das ist was ganz anderes) für Markus Gäfgen als falsch bewertet, was mich auch fast explodieren lässt.

Wie verlogen ist diese Gesellschaft und Welt denn bitte? CDU-Mitglieder, rebelliert doch mal! Und seid keine unmündigen Mitglieder. Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen. So ist es, schonmal hinterfragt, wieso ihr keine Volkspartei mehr seid?

Meine Meinung, musste ich einfach mal loswerden. CDU ist für mich gestorben. Jeder, der nichts dagegen sagt, hat meine Stimme nicht verdient.


----------



## SyN-Flood (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Politiker dürfen sich außer lügen nun mal nicht alles erlauben


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Menschen sind halt komplexe wesen ,und politik ist für die die zeit zuviel haben xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wenn zwischen aktivem Handeln und präskriptiven (anscheinend geheuchelten) Moralvorstellungen so eine riesige Diskrepanz ist, ist Poltikverdrossenheit kein Wunder. Ohne Spaß, wer soll das denn noch ernst nehmen? CDU ist für mich jetzt in der gleichen Schublade wie Karnevalsverein, wobei eigentlich noch viel weiter drunter. Karneval macht ja Spaß 
CDU ist ein einziger Trödelladen, alles die nicht gegen sowas rebellieren sind  Heuchler!


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ich hab schon genug damit zu tun gegen arbeitsmangel und arbeitslosigkeit zu rebellieren bis ich nen lkw fahren darf (umschulung ist ja teuerer als deren kokain)


----------



## Hleothoron (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Glaubst du, dass wäre bei den anderen Parteien anders gelaufen, wenn da einer privat mit einer 16-jährigen anbandelt? Ok, vll. nicht so krass wie der heiligs Flügle der Verfechter von Staat und Kruzifix als moralische Instanz. Aber nicht viel anders. 

Politikverdrossenheit ist so ein hartes Wort. Wo nix is, kann man auch nicht darüber verdrossen sein.


----------



## rabe08 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Eine Beziehung zwischen einem 40jährigen und einer 16jährigen ist einfach nur lächerlich. Und sagt auch einiges über den Charakter des 40jährigen aus:
- hat er Angst vor gleichaltrigen Frauen?
- fühlt er sich gleichaltrigen Frauen nicht gewachsen?
- ist 16 das älteste Alter, dass er sich für eine Partnerin vorstellen kann, so gerade eben legal?

Die Kombinationen 20/50, 40/70 usw. finde ich auch lächerlich. Egal in welcher Konstellation. Ich habe einen 20jährigen Sohn, sogar seine Freundin ist älter als die vom Boetticher...


----------



## Dartwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Für mich ist die Aufregung um dieses Verhältnis nicht ganz verständlich. Sie war 16 und hatte das Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. Es soll mehr solche Verhältnisse geben. Wenn Sie in keinem Abhängikeitsverhältnis zu Ihm stand ist erlaubt. Es ist für mich auch nichts Christdemokratisch verwerfliches zu erkennen. Und ich möchte betohnen, das ich weder zur Union noch zu fast pädophilen Verhalten neige. Die Verwirrung die er in seiner Partei geschaffen hat belustigt mich eher.


----------



## theLamer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Eine Beziehung zwischen einem 40jährigen und einer 16jährigen ist  einfach nur lächerlich. Und sagt auch einiges über den Charakter des  40jährigen aus:
> - hat er Angst vor gleichaltrigen Frauen?
> - fühlt er sich gleichaltrigen Frauen nicht gewachsen?
> - ist 16 das älteste Alter, dass er sich für eine Partnerin vorstellen kann, so gerade eben legal? Die Kombinationen 20/50, 40/70 usw. finde ich auch lächerlich. Egal in  welcher Konstellation. Ich habe einen 20jährigen Sohn, sogar seine  Freundin ist älter als die vom Boetticher...


- Geht dich das was an? Stichwort (sexuelle) Selbstbestimmung und Recht auf Selbstverwirklichung?
- Verachtest du generell Menschen, die nicht deinen Konformitätsprinzipien entsprechen? Freiheit ist anscheinend nix wert.
- Macht eine beiderseitig erwiderte Liebesbeziehung ihn zu einem pädophilen, verachtenswerten Menschen?
- mal drüber nachgedacht, dass du dich nur selber aus deinem moralischen Käfig befreien kannst?

Sag mir mal, wo deine Aussage ein Argument oder eine nicht gruppenbezogene (allgemein gültige) Wertevorstellung beinhaltet und kein "schlechtes Bauchgefühl", Wo sind deine Aussagen nicht willkürlich und opportunistisch?
Ich sehe in den Fragen maximal eine von Doppelmoral geprägte, gescheiterte Provokation oder eben mangelnde kognitive Fähigkeiten. Ich polemisiere ungern, tut mir leid - aber zu beschönigen ist da nix. Deine Meinung ist ist einfach nur unbegründet, ungerecht und alt eingesessen. Nichtmal diskussionswürdig. Nur weil dir das vlt beim sonntäglichen Kichgang indoktriniert wird, kannst du ruhig mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2011)

Ich finde es auch nicht richtig, dass er deswegen solche Konsequenzen tragen muss. Wenn sich beide einig waren und wussten was sie taten, ist da für mich nichts verwerfliches dran.
Ich hab meine Frau vor 10 Jahren kennen gelernt, damals wär sie auch sechzehn. Ich würde mich auch jetzt sofort wieder in dieses sechzehnjährige Mädchen von damals verlieben.

Denkt doch mal darüber nach, was ihr selbst in solch einer Situation empfinden würdet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu? Mir persönlich kommt echt der Mock hoch, wenn ich sowas lese. Wieso muss ein Politiker gehen, wenn er unverheiratet, ungebunden und juristisch völlig einwandfrei eine Beziehung mit einer 16-jährigen führt?



Weil er in der afaik konservativsten Landespartei nach der CSU ist...
Die haben kein Problem damit, ohne Bevölkerungsmehrheit zu durchzuregieren, aber ein hochrangiger Kandidat, der nicht das klassische Familienbild lebt, ist da halt inakzeptabel.



> sondern einfach nur veraltet und zurückgeblieben sind.


 Die nennen das "konservativ" und sind stolz drauf 
(so ähnlich, wie die FDP eine Diktatur des Kapitals "liberal" nennt und toll findet und einige Grüne die Nivellierung Deutschlands/Europas auf den globalen sozialen Durchschnitt via offene Grenzen als "weltoffen" loben)

 Sein Verhalten war juristisch einwandfrei. Wollen sie ihm die Freiheit nehmen, selbst zu entscheiden, wen er liebt? Verleugnen sie den Gleichheitsgrundsatz, Frau ist Frau? Muss man konform sein, wenn man so ein Amt hat?!



> Das Ganze wirft für mich ein ganz neues Bild auf die CDU. "Konservative Neandertaler" ist da noch euphemisiert.



Mal so allgemein als Anmerkung: Auch wenn einem eine Sache auf die Palme bringt (wobei ich nicht verstehe, wieso ausgerechnet du mit Boetticher mitfühlst), sollte man im Rahmen des Umgangstones fleißig euphemisieren oder wertende Ausdrücke ganz sein lassen.



> Für mich ist das einfach nur so zu interpretieren, dass die CDU ihrem alt eingesessen Stammwähler zufriedenstellen will.



Und was ist daran jetzt verwerflich und geheuchelt? Den Stammwähler mit der Durchsetzung althergebrachter Werte beglücken - gibt es für eine selbsterklärte "konservative" Partei irgendwas, was eher ihre Ziele und Versprechen erfüllen würde?
Ich denke nein. Ob man das dann gut oder schlecht findet, muss jeder Wähler selbst wissen. Aber im Gegensatz zur BundesUnion, die behauptet, genauso konservativ und stabil zu sein, ist es wenigstens ehrlich und konsequent.



> Wie verlogen ist diese Gesellschaft und Welt denn bitte? CDU-Mitglieder, rebelliert doch mal! Und seid keine unmündigen Mitglieder. Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen. So ist es, schonmal hinterfragt, wieso ihr keine Volkspartei mehr seid?



Da fehlt ein "unter" beim zweiten gehen 
Und wieso soll jemand in der CDU rebellieren? Sinn einer Demokratie ist, dass man sich die Partei aussucht, die zu einem passt. Nicht dass man sich eine beliebige Partei so hinformt, wie man sie gerade möchte. Denn dann sind am Ende alle Partein gleich, in jeder finden sich 45% unzufriedene Leute und das ganze funktioniert wie ein Rätesystem.




Hleothoron schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass wäre bei den anderen Parteien anders gelaufen, wenn da einer privat mit einer 16-jährigen anbandelt? Ok, vll. nicht so krass wie der heiligs Flügle der Verfechter von Staat und Kruzifix als moralische Instanz. Aber nicht viel anders.


 
Es wäre sicherlich überall negativ aufgestoßen und jeder zweite in der Rangordnung hätte versucht, darüber die Spitzenkandidatur an sich zu reißen.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass z.B. die Grünen in so einem Fall den sofortigen Rücktritt als Parteiführer erzwungen hätten (wie freiwillig der war, hat man v.B. ja angesehen). Ggf. hätten sie einen Sonderparteitag innerhalb eines halben Jahres angeraumt und dann hätte der Kandidat beweisen müssen, dass er auch so noch die beste Wahl aus Sicht der Mitglieder ist.
Vor allem aber muss man eins ganz klar sagen: Die S-H-CDU hat keinen zweiten in der Rangfolge. v.B. war DER Shooting-Star und imho so ziemlich der einzige, mit dem man eine Chance auf neue Wähler gehabt hätte. Mein Freundeskreis ist natürlich selektiv vorbelastet, aber De Jager kann echt keiner ab, nichtmal die, die Peter Harry brauchbar finden. In so einer Situation v.B. so knallhart rauszukegeln...
Das wäre so, als wenn Red Bull Sebastian Vettel rausschmeißt, weil er falsch geparkt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Meine Meinung ist.. 
Ich lebe zwar hier, aber ob nun Carstensen, von Boetticher oder sonst wer, an der sinnfreien Politik der CDU hier ändert sich nichts, also ist es mir Wayne, wer von denen nun "Regierungssprecher" ist denn regieren machen die ja nicht, die labern nur.


----------



## theLamer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Die Person ist mir völlig egal, es geht nur ums Prinzip. Und die moralische Bewertung des Handelns der CDU - dem "Schlachten" Boettichers.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wäre der Vergleich mit Berlusconi übertrieben?
OK, was der macht, ist auch eher fragwürdig, aber dessen Partei scheint damit keine Probleme zu haben, denn ich höre aus Italien nur von der Opposition negative Stimmen zu Berlusconis Umfang mit jungen Frauen.
Die CDU muss halt "ihr Gesicht wahren" wie es so schön heißt, da wird dann dann "entsorgt", auch wenn man eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht hat (außer in der falschen Partei zu sein).

Gut, dass Lothar Matthäus nicht in die Politik geht.


----------



## muennich (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ich denke Viele sind sich nicht bewusst, dass Sex mit einer 16 jährigen legal ist. Noch vor einigen Wochen durfte meine Freundin nicht bei mir "schlafen", das ginge nach Meinung ihrer Eltern erst wenn sie volljährig ist. Und so denken eigentlich Alle dieser Generation veralteter Blumenkinder.
Ein Grund könnte sein, dass eine Bildung über die Rechte nicht sehr ausgeprägt ist. Zudem gaukeln die Hollywood Filme immerzu vor, Sex mit einer Minderjährigen (hier unter 18) sei illegal - was in den USA stimmen mag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Alle wissen, dass das, was er gemacht hat, völlig legal ist, es passt eben nur nicht ins Wertesystem der CDU, denn die ist nun mal konservativ und da heißt Sex eben mit gleichaltrigen, und als Politiker sowieso nur mit Trauschein.


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Also an meiner Meinung über die CDU hat dieser Vorfall nichts geändert. Ich konnte sie davor genau so wenig leiden wie jetzt.
Es gehört sich zwar nicht aber ich finde es gibt Schlimmeres. Immerhin ist es gesetzlich legal und wenn die 16 Jährige so wenig Respekt vor sich selbst hat, dass sie mit einem 40-jährigen CDU-ler rummacht, dann hat sies auch nicht besser verdient ! Noch was, wieso regt ihr euch bei Politkern eigentlich immer nur um ihre Privatangelegenheiten auf ? Wenn sie schlechte politische Entscheidungen treffen und damit unsere Zukunft kaputt machen dann interessiert es keinen, aber wenn sie ihren Dienstwagen mit in den Urlaub nehmen oder eine jüngere Freundin haben dann heult ihr auf einmal rum. Ich checks echt nicht ...


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



EgoShoot0r schrieb:


> ... und wenn die 16 Jährige so wenig Respekt vor sich selbst hat, dass sie mit einem 40-jährigen CDU-ler rummacht, dann hat sies auch nicht besser verdient !


 Das ist genauso eine Neandertaler-Stammtisch-Meinung. Lass sie doch selbst entscheiden!?



> Noch was, wieso regt ihr euch bei Politkern eigentlich immer nur um ihre  Privatangelegenheiten auf ? Wenn sie schlechte politische  Entscheidungen treffen und damit unsere Zukunft kaputt machen dann  interessiert es keinen, aber wenn sie ihren Dienstwagen mit in den  Urlaub nehmen oder eine jüngere Freundin haben dann heult ihr auf einmal  rum


 Du hast es nicht kapiert, es geht darum, dass wir uns darüber aufrgegen, dass sich die anderen aufregen und er gehen musste. Den Thread durchzulesen fordert dir wohl zu viel ab. Dann unterlass es aber auch, hier unqualifiziert zu posten.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Naja also in meinen Augen ist es moralisch schon sehr verwerflich, wenn ein 40 Jähriger was mit ner 16 Jährigen hat und Ich bin alles andere als konservativ. 
Für mich hat das schon wieder was von Pädophilie. Ich meine sie ist noch fast ein Kind und er ist ein erwachsener Mann. Selbst wenn es nach dem Gesetz keine Einwände gibt, ekelt mich das dennoch tierisch an. 

Wenn wir hier schon von konservativ reden: Hat schon mal einer von euch Effi Briest gelesen? Damals, so um 1900 war es ja Gang und Gebe, dass sich ältere Herren so junge Dinger geschnappt haben. 

Aber was solls. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung dazu und meine Meinung ist, dass solche Beziehungen pervers sind.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Effi Briest - klar, gehört zur Allgemeinbildung. _Du übersiehst nur einen elementaren Unterschied_. Effi ist zutiefst unglücklich, da sie in ihre konforme Rolle gezwängt wurde. Von Boettichers Freundin eben nicht, es war beiderseitiges Interesse da, das hat sie selber bekundet.

Um mal den Hintergrund deiner Meinung zusammenzufassen: Bauchgefühl? Was anderes ist das nicht, oder? Wenn ja, sags mir.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gut, dass Lothar Matthäus nicht in die Politik geht.


 
Der richtet ja auch so schon genug Schaden an 



theLamer schrieb:


> Effi Briest - klar, gehört zur Allgemeinbildung. _Du übersiehst nur einen elementaren Unterschied_. Effi ist zutiefst unglücklich, da sie in ihre konforme Rolle gezwängt wurde. Von Boettichers Freundin eben nicht, es war beiderseitiges Interesse da, das hat sie selber bekundet.
> Um mal den Hintergrund deiner Meinung zusammenzufassen: Bauchgefühl? Was anderes ist das nicht, oder? Wenn ja, sags mir.



Ja Bauchgefühl, meine Meinung eben. Mit Effi Briest wollte Ich nur mal ein Beispiel nennen, dass vielleicht mancher hier kennt. Klar dass man Effi nicht mit dem Mädchen in dem Fall hier vergleichen kann. 

Ich finds ja nicht mal schlimm dass er Politiker ist und meinetwegen könnte er auch seine Ämter und Mandate ruhig behalten. Was er ist interessiert mich nicht, mich würde es genau so anekeln wenn er Maurer wäre. Ich kann mir solch eine Beziehung auch sehr schwer vorstellen, immerhin beträgt der Altersunterschied 24 Jahre. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da auch viele Differenzen und Unterschiede gibt. 

Wenn du mich fragst, hätte er ruhig seine Ämter und Mandate behalten können. Da die Beziehung rechtlich ja sowieso außer Frage stand, ist es eben nur eine moralische Frage. Solange er seinen Job als Politiker gut macht, interessieren seine privaten moralischen Verfehlungen nicht. Ich sage nur, dass Ich die Beziehung an sich pervers finde. Der Rest  ist mir wayne. 

Wer von euch könnte es sich vorstellen, im Alter von 40 Jahren eine Beziehung mit einer 16 jährigen zu haben??? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Das geht aber schon arg in Richtung Diskriminierung... 
Fakt ist - es ist erlaubt. Genauso wie Schwule erlaubt sind und viele andere sexuelle Orientierungen. Wobei letztere Formulierung bei v.B. wohl zu hart wäre.

Wenn man schon sagt, das sei pervers, bitteschön. Deine Meinung. Aber dann bitte nicht Toleranz heucheln, wenn es um den Gleichheitsgrundsatz geht und Ungerechtigkeiten, die eigentlich durch das Anti-Diskriminisierungsgesetz ausgeräumt werden sollten. Wer meint, solche Menschen sind schlechtere Menschen...
Der braucht sich aber nicht wundern, wenn die Antifa ihm sein Auto anzündet, weil er einen Mercedes hat. Oder dass er zusammengeschlagen wird, weil er eine andere Meinung hat. Oder eine andere Lebenseinstallung. Genau die Gleiche Denke ist nämlich v.B. - nur auf anderer Ebene.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Das geht aber schon arg in Richtung Diskriminierung...
> Fakt ist - es ist erlaubt. Genauso wie Schwule erlaubt sind und viele andere sexuelle Orientierungen. Wobei letztere Formulierung bei v.B. wohl zu hart wäre.
> 
> Wenn man schon sagt, das sei pervers, bitteschön. Deine Meinung. Aber dann bitte nicht Toleranz heucheln, wenn es um den Gleichheitsgrundsatz geht und Ungerechtigkeiten, die eigentlich durch das Anti-Diskriminisierungsgesetz ausgeräumt werden sollten. Wer meint, solche Menschen sind schlechtere Menschen...
> Der braucht sich aber nicht wundern, wenn die Antifa ihm sein Auto anzündet, weil er einen Mercedes hat. Oder dass er zusammengeschlagen wird, weil er eine andere Meinung hat. Oder eine andere Lebenseinstallung. Genau die Gleiche Denke ist nämlich v.B. - nur auf anderer Ebene.



Jetzt mach aber mal einen Punkt. Ich diskriminiere niemanden. Ich sage lediglich, dass Ich solche Beziehungen pervers finde. Und wo heuchle Ich bitte Toleranz? 
Ich habe nichts gegen Homosexuelle, aber blos weil es erlaubt ist, muss es noch lange nicht heißen dass es gut ist. Nicht alle 16jähren Mädchen sind auf dem gleichen Entwicklungsstand, nicht alle sind in der Lage sich vernünftig zu entscheiden.  

Und was hat das mit dem Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz zu tun? Ich habe gesagt (nicht geheuchelt), dass mich seine gesellschaftliche Stellung nicht interessiert. 
Für mich ist das eben noch zu nahe an der Pädophilie, daher ist es pervers. Das ist meine Meinung, mit der Ich niemanden diskriminiere. Ich sage auch nicht, dass er deshalb ein schlechter Mensch ist. Ich sage nur, dass Ich die Beziehung nicht für richtig halte. 

Also, jetzt sag mir mal wo hier die Diskriminierung ist. Von Toleranz brauchst du mir nichts erzählen, anscheinend kannst du ja meine Meinung nicht tolerieren.
Und was nimmst du dir bitte heraus, mir vorzuwerfen Ich würde Toleranz heucheln? Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen. 
Und was meinst du mit "viele andere sexuelle Orientierungen" ? Du kannst damit ja wohl kaum Pädophilie und Sodomie meinen und außer Homo, Bi und Hetero-sexualität fällt mir da keine ein.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Das Problem ist, dass das keine begründete, fundierte Meinung ist, sondern nur Bauchgefühl. Und der Bauch liegt sehr oft falsch. 
Ich kann von meinem Statement immerhin behaupten, dass keine diskriminiereden Elemente vorhanden sind und nur juristische Fakten bzw. ein festes Wertefundament, u.a. Grundrechte, dahinter steht. 

Gib mir ne vernünftige, begründete Meinung und zeig mir auf, worauf diese aufbaut. Ich höre sehr gerne andere Meinungen und lerne diese zu verstehen. Aber man muss zwischen Meinung und willkürlicher Verurteilung unterscheiden.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Gib mir ne vernünftige, begründete Meinung und zeig mir auf, worauf diese aufbaut. Ich höre sehr gerne andere Meinungen und lerne diese zu verstehen. Aber man muss zwischen Meinung und willkürlicher Verurteilung unterscheiden.


 
Offenbar hast du nicht gelesen, dass Ich meine Meinung dadurch begründet habe, dass unter Anderem der Altersunterschied ein Problem darstellt. 
Eine 16-Jährige will wahrscheinlich viel Party machen, raus gehen, Freunde treffen, usw. 
Ein 40-Jähriger denkt dagegen schon eher an Familienplanung, hat seine Arbeit im Kopf, usw. 
Allein in dem Punkt ergeben sich schon Differenzen. 
Ich habe auch darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht jedes Mädchen mit 16 schon reif genug ist, freie entscheidungen zu treffen, auch wenn das Gesetz es erlaubt. 
Es sind nun mal nicht alle Jugendlichen dieses Alters auf dem gleichen Entwicklungsstand. Darin sehe Ich das nächste Problem. 
Außerdem ist man mit 16 noch in der Entwicklung, sie ist beinahe noch ein Kind. Man kann ja nicht von einer voll entwickelten Frau sprechen. 

So, Ich hoffe Ich habe meine Meinung jetzt ausreichend begründet. Du kannst davon halten was du willst. 
Aber du kannst mir nicht vorwerfen, dass Ich jemanden Diskriminiere. Genau so wenig kannst du mir vorhalten, dass Ich Toleranz heuchle. Ich habe kein schlechtes Bild von einem Menschen, blos weil Ich seine "sexuelle Orientierung" nicht mit meinen Vorstellungen vereinbaren kann. 
Ich toleriere diese Beziehung ja. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass Ich sie akzeptiere. 
Ich wäre intolerant, wenn Ich sagen würde dass es richtig ist, dass er seine Ämter und Mandate niederlegt, was Ich aber nicht tue.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Das sind aber auch nur Pauschalurteile über 16-Jährige, die man mit einem einzigen Gegenbeispiel widerlegen könnte. Als ob alle 16-Jährigen Mädchen nur Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll im Kopf haben und geistig kurz vor der Einschulung wären 
Denk doch mal drüber nach und schere nicht alle über einen Kamm. Es geht hier um den konkreten Fall Boetticher. Weißt du irgendwas über das Mädchen und deren Entwicklung/Meinung? Nein. Ist es daher legitim, so eine Meinung im konkreten Fall zu vertreten? Nein.

Das wäre so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Alle PC-Spieler sollten kein CS mehr zocken. Einer hat einen AMoklauf begangen." Das heißt aber nicht, dass Fritz, der 2 Häuser weiter wohnt, auch porenzieller Amokläufer ist. Nur weil du vlt nicht viele entsprechend entwickelte 16-Jährige kennst, kannst du sie nicht alle in einen Sack stecken.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch nur Pauschalurteile über 16-Jährige, die man mit einem einzigen Gegenbeispiel widerlegen könnte. Als ob alle 16-Jährigen Mädchen nur Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll im Kopf haben und geistig kurz vor der Einschulung wären
> Denk doch mal drüber nach und schere nicht alle über einen Kamm. Es geht hier um den konkreten Fall Boetticher. Weißt du irgendwas über das Mädchen und deren Entwicklung/Meinung? Nein. Ist es daher legitim, so eine Meinung im konkreten Fall zu vertreten? Nein.
> 
> Das wäre so, als wenn ich sagen würde "Alle PC-Spieler sollten kein CS mehr zocken. Einer hat einen AMoklauf begangen." Das heißt aber nicht, dass Fritz, der 2 Häuser weiter wohnt, auch porenzieller Amokläufer ist. Nur weil du vlt nicht viele entsprechend entwickelte 16-Jährige kennst, kannst du sie nicht alle in einen Sack stecken.


 
Wo schere Ich denn bitte alle über einen Kamm? Ich hab auch keinerlei Vorurteile über 16-Jährige geäußert. 
Aber anscheinend bist du nicht tolerant. Wenn du meine Meinung nicht tolerieren kannst, dann brauchen wir auch nicht weiter disskutieren.
Außerdem hinkt dein Vergleich doch sehr. 

Anscheinend hast du deine festgefahrene Meinung und bist nicht im Stande, das was andere Leute dazu sagen zu tolerieren. Nein, du nimmst es dir sogar heraus, mir meine Meinung zu verbieten.
Wieso startest du überhaupt einen Thread zu dem Thema und fragst nach der Meinung der anderen User hier, wenn du andere Meinungen als deine nicht duldest? 
Du kennst die Umstände der Beziehung doch genau so wenig wie Ich, daher ist deine Meinung doch genau so wenig legitim. 
Außerdem habe Ich geschrieben, dass Ich den Rücktriff Boettichers für falsch halte. Hättest du dir mal genau durchgelesen was Ich geschrieben habe, dann wäre dir das klar. Ich mag zwar seine Beziehung nicht akzeptieren, halte seinen Rücktritt aber für falsch. 

Aber was solls, mir wird das hier zu blöd. Ich hab kein Bock mich von dir als intoleranter Heuchler beschimpfen und mir von dir meine Meinung  verbieten zu lassen. Darauf kann Ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Du hast nicht verstanden, dass deine "Meinung" keine Meinung ist sondern nur dahergesagtes, unbegründetes und unwahres Zeug. Sry, darüber brauch man nichts mehr zu sagen. Ich lasse mich mir Argumenten überzeugen, die bestehen aber für gewöhnlich aus mehr als einer gewagten These.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Angesichts dessen, dass Herr Boetticher, verzeihung, Herr VON Boetticher, die Beziehung selbst geheim gehalten hat, weiß er doch scheinbar selbst am besten, ob diese Beziehung nun gut und richtig war.

Ich schließe mich dieser seinen eigenen Meinung vorbehaltlos an


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Hm, interessante These. Trägst du für gewöhnlich deine intime Privatssphäre in die Öffentlichkeit? Letztere ist als Politiker ja sowieso ein Haifischbecken... egal, worum es geht. Politainment eben. (Politik, die zum Entertainment verkommt)


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden, dass deine "Meinung" keine Meinung ist sondern nur dahergesagtes, unbegründetes und unwahres Zeug. Sry, darüber brauch man nichts mehr zu sagen. Ich lasse mich mir Argumenten überzeugen, die bestehen aber für gewöhnlich aus mehr als einer gewagten These.


 
Du weißt offenbar nicht, was eine Meinung ist. Und seit wann ist es eine gewagte These, dass 16-Jährige gerne Party machen und feiern gehn? 

Du bist so ziehmlich der intoleranteste Mensch der mir hier im Forum bisher begegnet ist. Anscheinend lässt du nur deine Sicht der Dinge zu und redest alles was gegen deine Sicht geht, gnadenlos klein. Mit sojemandem disskutiere Ich nicht länger. Für mich ist die Disskusion daher beendet.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Tja, wenn du keine Argumente vorbringst, ist Diskussion auch schwer. Schönen Tag.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du keine Argumente vorbringst, ist Diskussion auch schwer. Schönen Tag.


 
Ich hab genug Argumente vorgebracht. Ich kann aber nichts dafür, wenn du sie nicht erfassen kannst.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Das was du gesagt hast ist erstens zu Allgemein und zweitens nicht auf Boetticher und seine Freundin konkret bezogen, deshalb völlig sinnlos in diesem Thread - und zweitens ohne Argumentationsstruktur. Völlig wertlos. 
Zeige mir, dass Boettichers Freundin gerne Party gemacht hat und deinem Bild 16-Jähriger entspricht. Das wäre ein erster Ansatz. Aber auch noch nichts, womit man über B. urteilen könnte.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Das was du gesagt hast ist erstens zu Allgemein und zweitens nicht auf Boetticher und seine Freundin konkret bezogen, deshalb völlig sinnlos in diesem Thread - und zweitens ohne Argumentationsstruktur. Völlig wertlos.
> Zeige mir, dass Boettichers Freundin gerne Party gemacht hat und deinem Bild 16-Jähriger entspricht. Das wäre ein erster Ansatz. Aber auch noch nichts, womit man über B. urteilen könnte.


 
 Ich hab doch gar nicht über Boetticher geurteilt. Ich sage nur, dass Ich die Beziehung für falsch halte. 
Ich glaube, du steigerst dich da zu sehr rein. Nimmst du das Ganze persönlich?


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Allgemeine Urteile haben de facto in dem konkreten Fall aber nix zu suchen... einfach unnütz.


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wenn du meinst. Ich habe aber gesagt, dass Ich seinen Rücktritt für falsch halte. Ich kann mich zwar daran stören, dass ein Politiker etwas mit einer 16-Jährigen hat, dass er schwul ist, dass er gerne in Swingerclubs geht, aber das ist sein Privatleben und solange er keine Straftat begeht, sollten ihm dadurch auch beruflich keine Nachteile entstehen. 
Dass die Beziehung für mich hart an Pädophilie grenzt ist meine Meinung, die brauch Ich nicht begründen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hm, interessante These. Trägst du für gewöhnlich deine intime Privatssphäre in die Öffentlichkeit? Letztere ist als Politiker ja sowieso ein Haifischbecken... egal, worum es geht. Politainment eben. (Politik, die zum Entertainment verkommt)


 Was ist denn daran nun so schrecklich intim, mit wem ich zusammen bin? Außer es ging natürlich nur um Sex in dieser "Beziehung", aber dann wäre es mit einer 16jährigen doch wieder deutlich anrüchiger.

Ich denke mal wenn sich zwei Menschen lieben, ist es doch völlig normal das auch nach außen zu zeigen bzw zeigen zu wollen? Wer will denn ein heimlicher Freund/Freundin sien, ohne das es jemand weiß?


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Wenn du meinst. Ich habe aber gesagt, dass Ich seinen Rücktritt für  falsch halte. Ich kann mich zwar daran stören, dass ein Politiker etwas  mit einer 16-Jährigen hat, dass er schwul ist, dass er gerne in  Swingerclubs geht, aber das ist sein Privatleben und solange er keine  Straftat begeht, sollten ihm dadurch auch beruflich keine Nachteile  entstehen.
> Dass die Beziehung für mich hart an Pädophilie grenzt ist meine Meinung, die brauch Ich nicht begründen.


Na das ist doch mal ein Wort! Hatte es zuerst anders verstanden, aber wenn das so ist - akzeptiert . Solange die Meinung nicht zu Nachteilen seinerseits führt, kannst du sie ja gerne haben. . Andernfalls _wäre_ es Diskriminierung. Aber ist es mit dem Post definitiv nicht mehr.
Gruß


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein Wort! Hatte es zuerst anders verstanden, aber wenn das so ist - akzeptiert . Solange die Meinung nicht zu Nachteilen seinerseits führt, kannst du sie ja gerne haben. . Andernfalls _wäre_ es Diskriminierung. Aber ist es mit dem Post definitiv nicht mehr.
> Gruß


 
Ja mensch, das will Ich doch die ganze Zeit sagen! Was der in seiner Freizeit macht kann dem Wähler doch egal sein, solange er seine Arbeit gut macht. 
Naja wenigstens haben wir uns am Ende doch noch verstanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Öhm.. in diesem Thread geht es um die Meinung des einzelnen und wenn Charlie Harper der Meinung ist, dass der Altersunterschied zu groß ist, dann ist das eben seine Meinung.
Ist doch auch OK.
Mich stört es jetzt nicht, ob sie 16 und er 40 ist oder anderes rum.
Es sollte aber klar sein, dass die Interessen beider langfristig nicht unbedingt zusammen passen.
Wenn *sie *mal mit 26 oder 36 Kinder haben will, geht *er *schon in Rente. 
Und der *er *mal 26 oder 36 ist und Kinder mit *ihr *haben will, ist sie schon lange in der Menopause.


----------



## Icejester (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ich finde es unglaublich und geradezu empörend, daß der arme Mann deswegen zurücktreten mußte. Man muß sich immerhin mal vor Augen halten, daß das, was er getan hat, absolut legal ist. Meines Erachtens wäre es berechtigter, einen Politiker wegen eines Bußgeldes von 5 Euro wegen eines Parkverstoßes zum Rücktritt aufzufordern. Das macht natürlich niemand, weil das eine lächerliche Bagatelle ist, aber immerhin ist falsch parken illegaler als eine Beziehung mit einer 16-jährigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Na ja, in anderen Parteien sind Leute zurück getreten, weil sie bei ihrer Dissertation beschissen haben.
Das ist auch illegal.

Ich werf mal Franz Münterfering in den Raum. Seine Frau ist genau  40 Jahre jünger. Da sagt keiner was.
Siehe hier Franz Müntefering


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sollte aber klar sein, dass die Interessen beider langfristig nicht unbedingt zusammen passen.
> Wenn *sie *mal mit 26 oder 36 Kinder haben will, geht *er *schon in Rente.



Hey: Viele Männer wollen sich doch möglichst wenig mit Kindern beschäftigen, bevor sie in einem Alter sind, in dem die ersten Enkel zu erwarten wären. Eine Frau, die jung genug ist, um die eigene Tochter zu sein, passt doch da prima rein 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, in anderen Parteien sind Leute zurück getreten, weil sie bei ihrer Dissertation beschissen haben.
> Das ist auch illegal.


 
Das ist vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen über Jahre hinweg / systematischer Betrug, in vielen Fällen gefolgt von Meineid und eine fundamentalle Veränderung in der dem Wähler zugerrierten Kompetenz. Falschparken dagegen ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und eine abgeschlossene Beziehung zu einer 16 jährigen ist eine Anekdote.
V.B. hat nicht gelogen, er hat keine falschen Eigenschaften seiner selbst suggeriet und er hat keine Gesetze gebrochen. Das einzige, was man ihm in Bezug auf seinen Job als Politiker vorwerfen könnte, wäre impulsives Handeln (dass es für sie nicht die große Liebe auf ewig sein würde, war zu erahnen) und mangelndes Verständniss für öffentliche Reaktionen (MPs müssen auch Repräsentativfunktionen übernehmen und somit abschätzen können, wie z.B. ihr privates Verhalten aufgefasst werden könnte)
Z.B. Guttenberg dagegen hat betrogen, um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen - Politiker sollen sich aber an Regeln halten und anderen -dem Volk- Vorteile verschaffen. Er hat gelogen und kann froh sein, dass er in dem Moment nicht unter Eid stand - Politiker sollen aber die Wahrheit sagen (und auch wenn sie normalerweise sehr geschickt darin sind, sich missverständlich auszudrücken: Auf eine klare Frage mehrfahc mit "Nein" zu antworten, wenn die Wahrheit "Ja" lautet, ist nicht die Norm, sondern schlimmer als Kohl) und zu guter letzt hat er Kompetenzen vorgetäuscht, die er nicht besaß. Ein Politiker soll aber sich selbst zur Wahl stellen - und nicht ein Wunschbild.


/der Vergleich hinkt nicht mehr, der liegt schon im Sarg.



Bezüglich Münti:
Jetzt wo dus sagst - das wurde auch kritisiert und einmal durch die Klatschpresse gejagt. Aber es ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie sich die Parteien unterscheiden.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Gant kurz OT zu Guttenberg @ruyven_macaran (reines Interesse): Wo hat er denn genau von seinem Doktortitel profitiert? Eigentlich doch nur in "falscher zugeschriebener Kompetenz", oder? Wobei ich bezweifel, ob der Dr. jetzt signifikant Einfluss auf sein Politiker-Dasein genommen hat. Eine Wertung der Guttenberg-Affäre erlaub ich mir jetzt nicht, das artet nur aus 

Hey und das war gar kein Doppelpost von Quanti, der Münte-Einwurf stammte von mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey: Viele Männer wollen sich doch möglichst wenig mit Kindern beschäftigen, bevor sie in einem Alter sind, in dem die ersten Enkel zu erwarten wären. Eine Frau, die jung genug ist, um die eigene Tochter zu sein, passt doch da prima rein



Ich hab auch nichts gegen eine 16 Jährige. 
Ich weiß nur nicht, was meine Frau sagt, wenn ich sie mit ins Ehebett nehmen will. 
Allerdings würde ich hoffen.... (hier fehlt der Smiley, weil er einfach zu Pr0n ist  )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen über Jahre hinweg / systematischer Betrug, in vielen Fällen gefolgt von Meineid und eine fundamentalle Veränderung in der dem Wähler zugerrierten Kompetenz. Falschparken dagegen ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und eine abgeschlossene Beziehung zu einer 16 jährigen ist eine Anekdote.
> V.B. hat nicht gelogen, er hat keine falschen Eigenschaften seiner selbst suggeriet und er hat keine Gesetze gebrochen. Das einzige, was man ihm in Bezug auf seinen Job als Politiker vorwerfen könnte, wäre impulsives Handeln (dass es für sie nicht die große Liebe auf ewig sein würde, war zu erahnen) und mangelndes Verständniss für öffentliche Reaktionen (MPs müssen auch Repräsentativfunktionen übernehmen und somit abschätzen können, wie z.B. ihr privates Verhalten aufgefasst werden könnte)
> Z.B. Guttenberg dagegen hat betrogen, um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen - Politiker sollen sich aber an Regeln halten und anderen -dem Volk- Vorteile verschaffen. Er hat gelogen und kann froh sein, dass er in dem Moment nicht unter Eid stand - Politiker sollen aber die Wahrheit sagen (und auch wenn sie normalerweise sehr geschickt darin sind, sich missverständlich auszudrücken: Auf eine klare Frage mehrfahc mit "Nein" zu antworten, wenn die Wahrheit "Ja" lautet, ist nicht die Norm, sondern schlimmer als Kohl) und zu guter letzt hat er Kompetenzen vorgetäuscht, die er nicht besaß. Ein Politiker soll aber sich selbst zur Wahl stellen - und nicht ein Wunschbild.



Mir ging es eigentlich eher darum, aus welchen Gründen einige Politiker zurück treten.
Andere verlieren Aufgrund von Betrug beim Studium/Dissertation ihren Job, müssen Strafen zahlen, müssen Angst vor Gefängnis haben.
Der eine zieht in die USA (OK, kann auch Strafe sein, wenn Michele Bachmann Präsident wird ) und der andere hat weiterhin sein Mandat im Europaparlament.  



theLamer schrieb:


> Gant kurz OT zu Guttenberg @ruyven_macaran (reines Interesse): Wo hat er denn genau von seinem Doktortitel profitiert? Eigentlich doch nur in "falscher zugeschriebener Kompetenz", oder? Wobei ich bezweifel, ob der Dr. jetzt signifikant Einfluss auf sein Politiker-Dasein genommen hat. Eine Wertung der Guttenberg-Affäre erlaub ich mir jetzt nicht, das artet nur aus



Nun ja, einen Doktor zu haben ist schon sehr vorteilhaft, er öffnet Türen, sorgt dafür, dass es mehr Geld gibt, mehr Ansehen, gerade als Politiker sorgt er nochmals für noch mehr Seriosität.


----------



## Icejester (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, in anderen Parteien sind Leute zurück getreten, weil sie bei ihrer Dissertation beschissen haben.
> Das ist auch illegal.


 
Estmal weiß ich nicht, wie illegal es wirklich ist, bei einer Dissertation zu schummeln. Kann sein, daß das nur standesrechtliche Konsequenzen hat. Aber wie dem auch sei: Das ist auf jeden Fall anrüchiger als etwas, das explizit erlaubt oder wenigstens wirklich nicht verboten ist.

Was ich doch nur eigentlich sagen wollte, ist, daß es doch wohl nicht sein kann, daß jemand zurücktreten muß, weil er etwas völlig legales getan hat. Wenn das doch so sein sollte, führen wir damit nur unsere Gesetze ad absurdum.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Naja offiziell hat ist er ja selber zurückgetreten, ohne Verpflichtung. Aber was intern geschehen ist, ist ja klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Was ich doch nur eigentlich sagen wollte, ist, daß es doch wohl nicht sein kann, daß jemand zurücktreten muß, weil er etwas völlig legales getan hat. Wenn das doch so sein sollte, führen wir damit nur unsere Gesetze ad absurdum.


 
Ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen und ich habe lieber einen Ministerpräsidenten, der mal mit einer 16 Jährigen im Bett war als einen, der wegen Schwarzgeldes in Verdacht steht, aber dem man nichts nachweisen kann und der an seinem Posten klebt.

Aber die CDU hat halt Maßstäbe an sich selbst: Schwarzgeld ist erlaubt, bescheißen auch aber keine sexuell basierende Beziehungen mit jemanden, der deutlich jünger als man selbst ist und dann auch noch ohne Trauschein.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Und genau das zeigt, wie verklemmt und verlogen die CDU ist. 
Das kann man denke ich so sagen, auch wenn es hart ist. Da wird eben mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.


----------



## Woohoo (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Und genau das zeigt, wie verklemmt und verlogen die CDU ist.



Als Grüner hätte er sich das wohl noch erlauben dürfen. Wie der Cohn Bendit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hey und das war gar kein Doppelpost von Quanti, der Münte-Einwurf stammte von mir


 
Was ist denn da schiefgelaufen? 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnte beide mit dem Ergebniss leben?
*Tschuldigung*


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ach macht doch nix  - is doch egal von wems kommt... Hauptsache es wurde erwähnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wieso hab ich einen Doppelpost gemacht?


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Hast du ja gar nicht, du hast zuerst gepostet, dann ich und ruyven hat es als dp von dir interpretiert


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werf mal Franz Münterfering in den Raum. Seine Frau ist genau  40 Jahre jünger. Da sagt keiner was.
> Siehe hier Franz Müntefering


 16->40 ist doch ne andere Dimension als 30->70, oder?

Er ist nunmal in der CDU und die haben ja nunmal zumindest theoretisch einen hohen moralischen Anspruch. An andere, nicht an sich selbst, klar


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hast du ja gar nicht, du hast zuerst gepostet, dann ich und ruyven hat es als dp von dir interpretiert


 
Ja ja.. die Drogen... ich sag es ja immer, die Mods trinken zuviel Kaffee. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Er ist nunmal in der CDU und die haben ja nunmal zumindest theoretisch einen hohen moralischen Anspruch. An andere, nicht an sich selbst, klar


 
Jop, wie schon gesagt, betrügen, bescheißen und beklauen ist legitim, eine Beziehung zu einer jüngeren Person nicht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, wie schon gesagt, betrügen, bescheißen und beklauen ist legitim, eine Beziehung zu einer jüngeren Person nicht.


 Ja, es mag schlimmere Vergehen geben. Aber nur weil man jemanden umbringen kann, lassen wir doch jemanden nicht ungestraft, der einen halb tot schlägt, oder?


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Die Analogie ist in dem Kontext einfach nur absurd


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ja, es mag schlimmere Vergehen geben. Aber nur weil man jemanden umbringen kann, lassen wir doch jemanden nicht ungestraft, der einen halb tot schlägt, oder?


 
Und was hat das jetzt mit der Beziehung zu einer 16 Jährigen und der Schwarzgeldaffaire einer uns nicht unbekannten Partei zu tun?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Die Analogie ist in dem Kontext einfach nur absurd


 Na dann erläuter mal warum.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der Beziehung  zu einer 16 Jährigen und der Schwarzgeldaffaire einer uns nicht  unbekannten Partei zu tun?


 Ganz einfach: Du sagst, dass es schlimmere Taten gab, gibt und geben wird, die nicht gesühnt werden und der Rücktritt daher ein Witz ist. Sicherlich nicht unrichtig.

Aber: Nur weil es schlimmere Taten gibt, die man tun kann, werden ja nicht alle weniger schweren Taten automatisch belanglos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Du sagst, dass es schlimmere Taten gab, gibt und geben wird, die nicht gesühnt werden und der Rücktritt daher ein Witz ist. Sicherlich nicht unrichtig.
> 
> Aber: Nur weil es schlimmere Taten gibt, die man tun kann, werden ja nicht alle weniger schweren Taten automatisch belanglos.


 
Im Fall von töten und verprügeln geht es aber um Taten, die klar illegal sind, bei der Dissertationssache ist es zwar Betrug, aber wird eben nicht verfolgt und da nicht verfolgt, auch nicht angeklagt und so weiter und bei den Schwarzgeldern weiß es jeder, aber niemand kann was beweisen.

Im Fall von Boetticher ist die Sache aber klar, er hatte mit ihr eine Beziehung, das wurde bestätigt, niemand macht daraus ein Geheimnis oder will vertuschen und weil so eine Beziehung nicht in das Profil der Partei passt, denn die Wähler sind nun mal die, die konservativ sind und solche Beziehungen nicht dulden (und man hat innerhalb der CPU Angst, dass es Stimmen kostet, wenn man ihn trotzdem aufstellt), daher wird er abgesägt.
Schwarzgeldverschieber werden in der Wählerschaft der CPU eher geduldet, denn das macht man ja seit Jahrzehnten so.


----------



## theLamer (16. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Na dann erläuter mal warum.


joa hat Quanti schon gemacht, Töten damit zu vergleichen ist absurd. Die Beziehung war ja nichtmal illegal.
ruyven hat das mit "Das wäre so, als wenn Red Bull Sebastian Vettel rausschmeißt, weil er falsch geparkt hat. 						" schon treffend beschrieben.

Du setzt nur das Relativmaß an, das ist auch falsch. Man muss natürlich "Taten" untereinenader betrachten und die Strafen abstimmen, aber auch sehen, was überhaupt "Tat" ist. Und das wars bei Boetticher ja schonmal nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Tja, für die CDU war es eben eine "Tat" das macht sie Sache ja so lächerlich. Etwas legales ist bei ihnen verboten, bzw. wird nicht geduldet, was illegales, wie Geld verschieben, ist zwar illegal, aber für die Partei notwendig, also wird es anerkannt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Fall von Boetticher ist die Sache aber klar, er hatte mit ihr eine Beziehung, das wurde bestätigt, niemand macht daraus ein Geheimnis oder will vertuschen und *weil so eine Beziehung nicht in das Profil der Partei passt, denn die Wähler sind nun mal die, die konservativ sind und solche Beziehungen nicht dulden (und man hat innerhalb der CPU Angst, dass es Stimmen kostet, wenn man ihn trotzdem aufstellt), daher wird er abgesägt.*
> Schwarzgeldverschieber werden in der Wählerschaft der CPU eher geduldet, denn das macht man ja seit Jahrzehnten so.


 Eben, du sagst es doch. Wenn ich als Wahlprogramm ausrufe, dass es ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn geben sollte und ich zwei Tage später mit 200km/h in ner Baustelle geblitzt werde, macht mich das noch großartig seriös, geschweige denn wählbar? Nein. Und so bin ich eben über meine eigenen Moralvorstellungen gespoltert. So wie jetzt eben unser guter von Boetticher Freund.

Das es gleichzeitig Leute in der CDU gibt die zig tausende Euro an Schwarzgeld hinterziehen ist wieder ne völlig andere Frage. Das die noch in der Politik sind heißt ja nicht, dass alle anderen Politiker mit einer unmoralischen Tat weniger schlimm als Schwarzgeldhinterziehung nicht belangt werden.



theLamer schrieb:


> Du setzt nur das Relativmaß an, das ist auch  falsch. Man muss natürlich "Taten" untereinenader betrachten und die  Strafen abstimmen, aber auch sehen, was überhaupt "Tat" ist. Und das  wars bei Boetticher ja schonmal nicht.


 Im Sinne seiner Partei und ihrer Moralvorstellung ist es eben doch eine Tat.


----------



## Icejester (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Du setzt nur das Relativmaß an, das ist auch falsch.  Man muss natürlich "Taten" untereinenader betrachten und die Strafen  abstimmen, aber auch sehen, was überhaupt "Tat" ist. Und das wars bei  Boetticher ja schonmal nicht.



Eben. Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt. Für erlaubte Dinge kann man nicht bestraft werden. Wo man nicht bestraft werden kann, kann man auch keinen Ehrverlust erleiden. Wo kein Ehrverlust vorliegt, kann man auch das Ansehen einer jedweden Vereinigung nicht beschädigt haben. Wo das nicht passiert ist, ist ein erzwungener Amtsverlust fehl am Platze.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wenn ich als  Wahlprogramm ausrufe, dass es ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn geben  sollte und ich zwei Tage später mit 200km/h in ner Baustelle geblitzt  werde, macht mich das noch großartig seriös, geschweige denn wählbar?  Nein.



Es macht aber sehr sympathisch. 



> Im Sinne seiner Partei und ihrer Moralvorstellung ist es eben doch eine Tat.


Wäre mir neu, daß sich die Moralvorstellungen der CDU da nicht mit den deutschen Gesetzen decken sollten. Die haben ja sogar Schwule in ihren ersten Reihen, die das auch ganz offen zugeben dürfen.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Problem ist nur, dass die "Moralvorstellung der Partei" nirgendwo festgesetzt ist und nur opportunistisch ist. Die CDU rennt ja schon los bevor das fähnchen sich wendet. Das ist dann die "klare Linie" 

Und das: 


> Eben, du sagst es doch. Wenn ich als Wahlprogramm ausrufe, dass es ein  Tempolimit auf der Autobahn geben sollte und ich zwei Tage später mit  200km/h in ner Baustelle geblitzt werde, macht mich das noch großartig  seriös, geschweige denn wählbar? Nein. Und so bin ich eben über meine  eigenen Moralvorstellungen gespoltert. So wie jetzt eben unser guter von  Boetticher Freund.


 erklär mir mal bitte ohne Autobahn-Analogie. Direkt. Wo hat die CDU denn entsprechendes im Wahlprogramm, das gegen solche Beziehungen spricht? So ist es nämlich nur ein Strohmann-Argument. Danke.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Es macht aber sehr sympathisch.


Für den einen Ja, für den Anderen nein. Für dich ist ein "Spießer" ja auch nicht sympatisch, für einen anderne Spießer dagegen schon. Für den bist du dagegen unsympatisch 



Icejester schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, daß sich die Moralvorstellungen der CDU da nicht mit den deutschen Gesetzen decken sollten. Die haben ja sogar Schwule in ihren ersten Reihen, die das auch ganz offen zugeben dürfen.


 Ja, Heute. Vor 10 oder 20 Jahren wäre das ganz anders gewesen. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Diskussion errinnern, die der Wowereit als erster Spitzenpolitiker der sich geoutet hat errinnern.



theLamer schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass die "Moralvorstellung der  Partei" nirgendwo festgesetzt ist und nur opportunistisch ist. Die CDU  rennt ja schon los bevor das fähnchen  sich wendet. Das ist dann die "klare Linie"


 Moral ist wie fast immer opportunistisch. Ändert aber nunmal nichts daran, dass man in der einzigen letzten großen bürgerlichen Moralpartei Deutschlands aufpassen muss was man tut 

Die Frage ist dann halt auch wie kackendreist man als Politiker ist. Das ein Seehofer erst jahrelang gegen die Schulenehe hetzen darf, weil es die große geheiligte Institution Ehe zerstört und gleichzeitig ein uneheliches Kind zeugt - da kann man vor Doppelmoral gar nicht mehr genug fressen wie man kotzen möchte.

Ich schlage den Boetticher jetzt als Chef der Jungen Union vor, scheint ja eher sein Publikum zu sein 



theLamer schrieb:


> Und das:   erklär mir mal bitte ohne Autobahn-Analogie. Direkt. Wo hat die CDU  denn entsprechendes im Wahlprogramm, das gegen solche Beziehungen  spricht? So ist es nämlich nur ein Strohmann-Argument. Danke.


 Die CDU hatte bei der Neufassung §182 StGB (Sexueller Missbrauch von Jugendlichen) u.A. die Idee das sonstige materielle Zuwendungen gegen sexuelle Handlungen bis zum Alter von 18 Jahren eine Straftat sind. Heißt: Lädt der 14jährige seine 14jährige Freundin in Kino ein und die machen etwas rum ist das eine Straftat. Sind die beiden 17 Jahre und 364 Tage alt auch noch. Lief damals groß als "Petting-Paragraph" durch die Medien, kannste gern Googlen. Ich hab da nun keine Lust mehr, ist spät.

Da sieht man wo die Moralvorstellungen der CDU noch sind.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Du solltest mir nochmal die Autobahn erklären! Siehe Post oben! Nicht drumrumreden, ich will es explizit wissen. Bluffen kann jeder.



			
				Wikipedia: Strohmann-Argument schrieb:
			
		

> Ein *Strohmann-Argument* (auch: _Strohmann-Trugschluss_) (engl. _straw man fallacy_ oder _straw man argument_) ist eine rhetorische Technik, welche die Position des Gegners verzerrt darstellt, um sie leichter widerlegen zu können.[1]  Statt auf die tatsächliche Position des Gegners einzugehen, wird gegen  eine verzerrte oder abgewandelte Position – den „Strohmann“ –  argumentiert. Dabei wird durch verschleiernde Rhetorik versucht, die  Widerlegung dieser abweichenden Position als Widerlegung der  tatsächlichen Position des Diskussionsgegners glaubhaft zu machen.
> *Methoden:*
> [...]
> Zu einer These analoge Beispiele erfinden (die vordergründig der These  analog erscheinen, bei denen sich aber bei genauerem Hinschauen zeigt,  dass die Analogie  gar nicht passt), diese Analogien widerlegen und damit die These als  widerlegt behaupten. So kann man sich Analogien zurecht legen, die  wesentlich einfacher zu widerlegen sind als die eigentlich zu  widerlegende These.


Das ist nämlich genau deine Autobahn-Argumentationsstruktur. Dreist versucht, aber damit kommst du bei mir nicht so einfach durch.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Hör auf rumzuspammen, wenn du während ich den Post schriebe deinen Post editierst kannst du jawohl mal 2 Sekunden warten


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Die CDU hatte bei der Neufassung §182 StGB (Sexueller Missbrauch von  Jugendlichen) u.A. die Idee das sonstige materielle Zuwendungen gegen  sexuelle Handlungen bis zum Alter von 18 Jahren eine Straftat sind.  Heißt: Lädt der 14jährige seine 14jährige Freundin in Kino ein und die  machen etwas rum ist das eine Straftat. Sind die beiden 17 Jahre und 364  Tage alt auch noch. Lief damals groß als "Petting-Paragraph" durch die  Medien, kannste gern Googlen. Ich hab da nun keine Lust mehr, ist spät.


Siehste, so gefällt mir das!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Die CDU hatte bei der Neufassung §182 StGB (Sexueller Missbrauch von Jugendlichen) u.A. die Idee das sonstige materielle Zuwendungen gegen sexuelle Handlungen bis zum Alter von 18 Jahren eine Straftat sind. Heißt: Lädt der 14jährige seine 14jährige Freundin in Kino ein und die machen etwas rum ist das eine Straftat. Sind die beiden 17 Jahre und 364 Tage alt auch noch. Lief damals groß als "Petting-Paragraph" durch die Medien, kannste gern Googlen. Ich hab da nun keine Lust mehr, ist spät.
> 
> Da sieht man wo die Moralvorstellungen der CDU noch sind.


 
Von materieller Zuwendung kann aber nicht die Rede sein.
Oder gilt es schon als materiell, wenn ich sie zum Essen einlade und bezahle, sie danach mit mir in die Kiste hüpft?


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Naja und wer sagt denn, dass SIE das als Gegenleistung für sexuelle Handlungen empfunden hat? Und wer sagt denn, dass er sie für sexuelle Handlungen entlohnen muss und nicht sie ihn? Überhaupt sexuelle Leistungen und materielle Entlohnung in einer Beziehung sehen zu wollen... WTF?! Stichwort Gleichheit und nicht konservatives Weltbild.

@Quanti: Im Kern hat flankendiskriminator aber Recht, der Vorschlag lässt schon tief blicken.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Von materieller Zuwendung kann aber nicht die Rede sein.
> Oder gilt es schon als materiell, wenn ich sie zum Essen einlade und bezahle, sie danach mit mir in die Kiste hüpft?



Dann wär das Mädel aber leicht zu haben


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Für eine Privatperson würde ich das nicht so eng sehen. Alles geschah einvernehmlich und Mädels sind heutzutage bisweilen mit 16 Jahren schon sehr reif. Wer aber ein politisches Amt bekleidet sollte eine absolut weisse Weste haben. Das ist in meinen Augen eine "Bürde" die derjenige dem Volk schuldet. Wer sich Doktortitel erschummelt, mit Praktikantinnen Ehebruch begeht oder mit Jugendlichen rumvögelt besitzt nicht die nötige Integrität für so ein Amt.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Dann wär das Mädel aber leicht zu haben


Der Thread geh gerade in eine Richtung, die wir besser wieder verlassen. Oder wir müssen die Mods drum bitten, in der Ruka eine neue Rubrik aufzumachen . Die wäre dann aber zu 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rueckte-smilys-562-picture321692-battle1.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> @Quanti: Im Kern hat flankendiskriminator aber Recht, der Vorschlag lässt schon tief blicken.



Es gibt Linke, die alles verstaatlichen wollen und haben dafür auch Vorschläge in der Schublade, die FDP hat Vorschläge zur Abschaffung des Rentensystems in der Schublade.
Nur weil das welche wollen, fordern oder in Betracht ziehen, bedeutet das nicht, dass das auch alle so gut finden.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Dann wär das Mädel aber leicht zu haben



Hey, bei meiner Frau klappte das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Du sagst, dass es schlimmere Taten gab, gibt und geben wird, die nicht gesühnt werden und der Rücktritt daher ein Witz ist. Sicherlich nicht unrichtig.
> 
> Aber: Nur weil es schlimmere Taten gibt, die man tun kann, werden ja nicht alle weniger schweren Taten automatisch belanglos.



Wir befinden uns hier am anderen Ende der Skala.
Die Frage wäre also:
Gibt es weniger schwerwiegende Taten als "Seiner Liebe in legalem Rahmen nachgehen ohne irgend jemanden auch nur zu stören, geschweige denn schaden", die weniger hart bestraft werden? Beziehungsweise die es nötig machen, die genannte Tat härter zu bestrafen, um sie ihrer Schwere wegen abzugrenzen?

Mir persönlich fällt da nichts ein. Selbst "dasitzen und nichtstun" scheint wesentlich mehr Leuten ein Dorn im Auge zu sein (wie jede ALGII-Diskussion zeigt).




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eben, du sagst es doch. Wenn ich als Wahlprogramm ausrufe, dass es ein Tempolimit auf der Autobahn geben sollte und ich zwei Tage später mit 200km/h in ner Baustelle geblitzt werde, macht mich das noch großartig seriös, geschweige denn wählbar? Nein. Und so bin ich eben über meine eigenen Moralvorstellungen gespoltert.



Strenggenommen: Nicht mehr, als jeder andere, der mit 200%iger Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung erwischt wurde. 



> So wie jetzt eben unser guter von Boetticher Freund.



Wäre mir neu, dass V.B. mit erheblicher Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung und (wenn welche da waren) Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer erwischt wurde.
Eigentlich hatte er nur eine Freundin.



> Das es gleichzeitig Leute in der CDU gibt die zig tausende Euro an Schwarzgeld hinterziehen ist wieder ne völlig andere Frage. Das die noch in der Politik sind heißt ja nicht, dass alle anderen Politiker mit einer unmoralischen Tat weniger schlimm als Schwarzgeldhinterziehung nicht belangt werden.



Nicht nur "in der CDU", bekanntermaßen hat die CDU höchstselbst auch schon einige Gelder durch dunkle Kanäle fließen lassen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Siehste, so gefällt mir das!


 Wieso? War doch altbekannt, oder nicht?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von materieller Zuwendung kann aber nicht die Rede sein.
> Oder gilt es schon als materiell, wenn ich sie zum Essen einlade und bezahle, sie danach mit mir in die Kiste hüpft?


 Essen/Kino einladen wäre zwa rnicht materiell gewesen, aber die liste der Zuwendung wäre eben auch um "Sonstiges" erweitert worden. Das machst verdammt kompliziert 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Linke, die alles verstaatlichen  wollen und haben dafür auch Vorschläge in der Schublade, die FDP hat  Vorschläge zur Abschaffung des Rentensystems in der Schublade.
> Nur weil das welche wollen, fordern oder in Betracht ziehen, bedeutet das nicht, dass das auch alle so gut finden.


 Nur das wir hier über einen Gesetzsvorschlag reden und nicht irgendeinen verquerten Hinterbänkler, der mal gern in der Zeitung stehen würden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns hier am anderen Ende der Skala.


DEINER Meinung nach. Da du denke ich mal nicht in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst und/oder CDU-Mitglied bist, hat die relativ wenig belang 

Was nicht heißt, dass deine Meinung falsch ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre also:
> Gibt es weniger schwerwiegende Taten als  "Seiner Liebe in legalem Rahmen nachgehen ohne irgend jemanden auch nur  zu stören, geschweige denn schaden", die weniger hart bestraft werden?  Beziehungsweise die es nötig machen, die genannte Tat härter zu  bestrafen, um sie ihrer Schwere wegen abzugrenzen?


Ich urteile da jetzt natürlich über etwas, das ich nicht genau kenne, aber das diese "Beziehung" jetzt dermaßen aus Liebe bestanden hat, wage ich mal etwas zu bezweifeln. Dazu gehört eben auch dazu öffentlich zu stehen, ansonsten hat es doch eher etwas von Sex-Beziehung. Liebe ist da imho das falsche Wort.

Zumal die Liebe ja so unheimlich groß gewesen sein muss, dass er sie ja in Hinblick auf seine Spitzenkanidatur beendet hat. Und seine aktuelle Frau, die er ja vor weniger als einem Jahr geheiratet hat, hat er wohl schon vor Jahren zu diversen Veranstaltungen mitgeführt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Strenggenommen: Nicht mehr, als jeder andere, der mit 200%iger Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung erwischt wurde.


Also ich zumindest hab da von mir höhere moralische Vorstellungen, als das ich das als äquivalent gegenüber einem normalen Bürger darstellen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> DEINER Meinung nach. Da du denke ich mal nicht in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst



Genaugenommen wohne ich im Hauptkaff von S-H 
(ich gebe aber zu, dass die hiesige Union ihre Chancen auf meine Stimme schlichtweg nicht hätte verringern können)



> Ich urteile da jetzt natürlich über etwas, das ich nicht genau kenne, aber das diese "Beziehung" jetzt dermaßen aus Liebe bestanden hat, wage ich mal etwas zu bezweifeln. Dazu gehört eben auch dazu öffentlich zu stehen, ansonsten hat es doch eher etwas von Sex-Beziehung. Liebe ist da imho das falsche Wort.



Und Beziehungen, in denen der Sex im Vordergrund steht, sind jetzt in noch höherem Maße zu strafen 

Zumal die Liebe ja so unheimlich groß gewesen sein muss, dass er sie ja in Hinblick auf seine Spitzenkanidatur beendet hat. Und seine aktuelle Frau, die er ja vor weniger als einem Jahr geheiratet hat, hat er wohl schon vor Jahren zu diversen Veranstaltungen mitgeführt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nur das wir hier über einen Gesetzsvorschlag reden und nicht irgendeinen verquerten Hinterbänkler, der mal gern in der Zeitung stehen würden.



Frag mal bei den Linken nach, wie viele Gesetzesvorschläge die in ihren Schubladen haben. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Also ich zumindest hab da von mir höhere moralische Vorstellungen, als das ich das als äquivalent gegenüber einem normalen Bürger darstellen würde.


 
Für dich kommen also nur gleichaltrige in Betracht?
Und Sex vor der Ehe geht mal gar nicht?
Und dann auch nur im Ehebett und immer der gleiche Ablauf?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen wohne ich im Hauptkaff von S-H
> (ich gebe aber zu, dass die hiesige Union ihre Chancen auf meine Stimme schlichtweg nicht hätte verringern können)


Mist, die Chance dafür war doch jetzt 9:1 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Beziehungen, in denen der Sex im Vordergrund steht, sind jetzt in noch höherem Maße zu strafen


 Zu Strafen? Nein. Aber gleichzeitig was von Liebe zu erzählen und gleichzeitig spricht alles für ne reine F....beziehung - das doch schon mehr als merkwürdig? Ich mein, vom von Boetticher kann man mit 40 doch etwas mehr Reife erwarten, oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für dich kommen also nur gleichaltrige in Betracht?
> Und Sex vor der Ehe geht mal gar nicht?
> Und dann auch nur im Ehebett und immer der gleiche Ablauf?


 Das war allgemein auf das Beispiel bezogen und nicht auf die Situation von von Boetticher. Und darauf, dass man wenn man etwas fordert/vertritt einen durchaus höherem Moralischen Anspruch in diesem Aspekt genügen muss als Otto-Normalo.

Was wäre denn ein Politiker, der wehement eine höhere Strafe für Marihuanakonsum fordert und dann selbst Joints raucht? Witzblattfigur, mehr nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein Politiker, der wehement eine höhere Strafe für Marihuanakonsum fordert und dann selbst Joints raucht? Witzblattfigur, mehr nicht.


 
Der würde das nicht fordern. 

Das Problem hier ist die Partei selbst, die meint, dass es "verwerflich" ist, wenn man eine deutlich jüngere Frau liebt.
Was ist aber mit Christian Wulff?
Seine Frau ist (verdammt, ich glaube es sind 14 Jahre) auch deutlich jünger als er, sie bekamen in dem Jahr ein Kind, in dem sie geheiratet haben (uppss... war sie schon vor der Ehe schwanger? ) und niemand regt sich darüber auf, nein, denn heute ist der Bundespräsident.

Von Boetticher hat die Beziehung zu seiner Freundin schon lange beendet, wo ist also das Problem? Weil er mal jemanden gern gehabt hat, der deutlich jünger war?
Das kommt doch alle Nasenlang vor.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der würde das nicht fordern.


Natürlich würde er das, gibt schon genug Politiker, die sowas gemacht haben. Auch wenn ich grad kein gutes Beispiel parat hab.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem hier ist die Partei selbst, die meint, dass es "verwerflich" ist, wenn man eine deutlich jüngere Frau liebt.


Ja Pech, falsches Parteibuch. Soll ich da jetzt Mitleid mit haben 

Und sorry, das mit dem lieben können wir getrost streichen, da spricht doch aktuell nichts für. Liebe ist es sicherlich nicht, die Beziehung parallel zu einer weiteren zu führen und sie zu beenden, weil ne Kanidatur ansteht.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Also ich sag nur zu diesem ganzen Thema:

Gesetzlich erlaubt!

Alles andere sind moralisch/ ethische Geschichten, von denen ich aber auch recht wenig halte, weil uns so viel falsche Moral serviert wird das man echt kann!

Im Grunde ist das eine politische Machtgeschichte das er gehen musste/ durfte oder wie auch immer!


----------



## Squatrat (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Er hat sich an die Gesetze gehalten, und ich gehe nicht davon aus dass das seine politische Arbeit beeintrechtigt hätte/hat.
Der Rest ist privat. 
Von daher halte ich den Rücktritt für ein falsches Signal.
Das letzte was wir brauchen sind Zustände wie in den USA, wo ständig Politiker wegen privater "Verfehlungen" medial aus dem Amt gemobbt werden.

Wenn die Geselschaft eine Beziehung wie in diesem Fall nicht anerkennt muss sie die Gesetze ändern.
Jemanden aber wegen dem Überschreiten einer moralischen Grenze, die jeder anders setzen kann, dermaßen öffentlich niederzumetzeln halte zumindest ich für moralisch verwerflich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Natürlich würde er das, gibt schon genug Politiker, die sowas gemacht haben. Auch wenn ich grad kein gutes Beispiel parat hab.



Ich kenne Fischer, der mal demonstriert und auch schon mal was besetzt hat.
Den hab ich nie schreien gehört, dass es Demonstranten pauschal verhaften und verurteilen will.

Und wenn einer mal in jungen Jahren einen Joint raucht, dann ist das zwar nicht schön, aber Ansichtssache und gerade dann weiß er, dass das nicht gut ist, weil er es selbst schon mal gemacht hat, daher ist es völlig OK, wenn er fordert, dass man das lieber nicht machen soll (seht her, Kindern, sonst wird aus euch das, was ich bin... ).
Schlimmer sind die Leute, die mit der Alkohollobby per Du sind und nebenbei Alkoholverbote überall fordern. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und sorry, das mit dem lieben können wir getrost streichen, da spricht doch aktuell nichts für. Liebe ist es sicherlich nicht, die Beziehung parallel zu einer weiteren zu führen und sie zu beenden, weil ne Kanidatur ansteht.



Wieso soll man das streichen?
Hast du nähere Informationen zu der Beziehung, kennt du Einzelheiten, hast du mit beiden ein sehr intimes Verhältnis, dass sie dir alles sagen, was war?


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Fakt ist doch, dass die CDU ihren Wahlsieg davonschwimmen sah. Daher musste er gehen. Von mir aus können Politiker in ihrer Freizeit machen was sie wollen, solange sie keine Straftaten begehen. Ob es meinen moralischen Vorstellungen entspricht was der Politiker in seiner Freizeit macht, sollte keine Rolle spielen und auch keinen Einfluss auch meine Entscheidung bei der Wahl haben. Da die Realität aber anderst aussieht und Politiker heut zu Tage schon beinahe wie Popstars auftreten, ist eine solche Beziehung schon ein politischer Genickbruch, wenn sie ans Tageslicht kommt. 

Es gibt ja genug Politiker, die viel jüngere Frauen haben. Helmut Kohl, Franz Müntefering sind da nur zwei Beispiele. Der Unterschied zwischen ihnen und Boetticher ist aber, dass deren Freuen oder Freundinnen gestandene Frauen sind, Boettichers "Affäre" dagegen war erst 16 Jahre alt. 
Meiner Ansicht nach ist eine 16-Jährige noch zu jung für eine Beziehung mit einem solch hohen Altersunterschied. Eine gestandene Frau von 23, 24, 25 Jahren halte Ich eher dafür geeignet. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Ansicht (die Ich jetzt nicht nochmal rechtfertigen möchte). Daher denke Ich, werden auch in der breiten Öffentlichkeit die Beziehungen von Müntefering und Kohl eher toleriert als Boettichers Beziehung. Das ist meine Erklärung zu dem ganzen Theater, das wie Ich finde, gar nicht sein müsste.

Seine Beziehungen sind sein Privatleben, das geht den Bürger nichts an, auch wenn dieser wenig davon halten mag. Auf sein Berufsleben sollte dies daher keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Eine gestandene Frau von 23, 24, 25 Jahren halte Ich eher dafür geeignet


 

Kommt ganz auf die Frau an! Es gibt 25jährige, da denkste "  Meine Fresse, Kind oder wat?" Und 16jährige, da kannste nur den Hut ziehen 

Hachjaa, die Welt ist soo schön subjektiv


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn einer mal in jungen Jahren einen Joint raucht, dann ist das zwar nicht schön, aber Ansichtssache und gerade dann weiß er, dass das nicht gut ist, weil er es selbst schon mal gemacht hat, daher ist es völlig OK, wenn er fordert, dass man das lieber nicht machen soll (seht her, Kindern, sonst wird aus euch das, was ich bin... ).
> Schlimmer sind die Leute, die mit der Alkohollobby per Du sind und nebenbei Alkoholverbote überall fordern.


Ich rede natürlich von keiner Jugendsünde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso soll man das streichen?
> Hast du nähere Informationen zu der Beziehung, kennt du Einzelheiten, hast du mit beiden ein sehr intimes Verhältnis, dass sie dir alles sagen, was war?


 Ich hab die Informationen doch bereits genannt, lies doch mal was ich schreibe
a) War er vor/während/nach der Beziehung mit der 16jährigen mit einer anderen Frau, älteren, Frau zusammen, die er inzwischen geheiratet hat (wenige Woche nach der Beziehung mit der 16jährigen)
b) Haben sie die Beziehung beendet, als die Spitzenkanidatur näher rückte.
c) War die Beziehung nur wenige Wochen lang.

Das ist also "die große Liebe"? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Frau an! Es gibt 25jährige, da denkste "  Meine Fresse, Kind oder wat?" Und 16jährige, da kannste nur den Hut ziehen
> Hachjaa, die Welt ist soo schön subjektiv



Ja schon wahr, aber wenn das für Frauen mit 25 gilt, dann gilt das auch für Mädchen mit 16. Eine ist ihrem Alter vorraus, die Andere benimmt sich wie ein Kleinkind. 
Der Unterschied ist die Lebenserfahrung, die ne 25-Jährige ner 16-Jährigen vorraus hat, egal wie reif sie denn nun ist.


----------



## Squatrat (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist also "die große Liebe"? Wohl kaum.



Ob es die "große Liebe" war geht keinen außer den Beteiligten etwas an.

Selbst wenn es nur der One Night Stand war ändert das nichts an der gesetzeslage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich hab die Informationen doch bereits genannt, lies doch mal was ich schreibe
> a) War er vor/während/nach der Beziehung mit der 16jährigen mit einer anderen Frau, älteren, Frau zusammen, die er inzwischen geheiratet hat (wenige Woche nach der Beziehung mit der 16jährigen)
> b) Haben sie die Beziehung beendet, als die Spitzenkanidatur näher rückte.
> c) War die Beziehung nur wenige Wochen lang.
> ...



Die große Liebe kann man nicht zeitlich eingrenzen. Für einige ist es die große Liebe, wenn sie eine Frau nur einmal gesehen haben.
Andere sind 50 Jahre verheiratet und lassen sich dann scheiden, weil sie ihre große Liebe doch noch gefunden haben.

Andererseits wird er kaum sagen, dass der Sex mit der 16 Jährigen scharf war, weil sie jung ist. 



Squatrat schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nur der One Night Stand war ändert das nichts an der gesetzeslage.


 
Für die Gesetzeslage interessiert sich die CDU aber nicht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Ob es die "große Liebe" war geht keinen außer den Beteiligten etwas an.
> 
> Selbst wenn es nur der One Night Stand war ändert das nichts an der gesetzeslage.


 Tut es auch nicht, aber es wird von den Beteiligten so dargestellt. Mit den Fakten deckt sich diese Aussage aber nunmal überhaupt nicht. Der Jurist würde da von Schutzbehauptungen sprechen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die große Liebe kann man nicht zeitlich  eingrenzen. Für einige ist es die große Liebe, wenn sie eine Frau nur  einmal gesehen haben.
> Andere sind 50 Jahre verheiratet und lassen sich dann scheiden, weil sie ihre große Liebe doch noch gefunden haben.


Was hat das jetzt mit der Aussage von von Boetticher und der absolut gegenteiligen Faktenlage zu tun? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andererseits wird er kaum sagen, dass der Sex mit der 16 Jährigen scharf war, weil sie jung ist.


 Ist ja auch ok, wäre doch immerhin mal ne ehrliche Aussage


----------



## Squatrat (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die Gesetzeslage interessiert sich die CDU aber nicht.



Wenn Boeticher die Kohle hätte ein paar Panzer zu kaufen würde die Sache anders aussehen. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Tut es auch nicht, aber es wird von den Beteiligten so dargestellt. Mit den Fakten deckt sich diese Aussage aber nunmal überhaupt nicht.



Das Problem liegt schon darin das er sich überhaupt für etwas privates öffentlich rechtfertigen muss, er hat schließlich nicht illegales getan.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Der Jurist würde da von Schutzbehauptungen sprechen.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer *Schutzbehauptung* handelt es sich um eine falsche Aussage, welche getätigt wird, um die eigene Schuld zu verbergen und einer Strafe zu entkommen.



Da er keine Strafe zu befürchten hat ist die Sache mit der Schutzbehauptung hinfällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Tut es auch nicht, aber es wird von den Beteiligten so dargestellt. Mit den Fakten deckt sich diese Aussage aber nunmal überhaupt nicht. Der Jurist würde da von Schutzbehauptungen sprechen.


 
Von welchen Fakten redest du?
Die Beteiligten haben sich doch geäußert oder gibts da auch schon eine Verschwörungstheorie zu?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt schon darin das er sich überhaupt für etwas privates  öffentlich rechtfertigen muss, er hat schließlich nicht illegales getan.


Das bei einem Politiker die Privatssphäre nunmal immer und zwangsläufig leider ist doch logisch.



Squatrat schrieb:


> Da er keine Strafe zu befürchten hat ist die Sache mit der Schutzbehauptung hinfällig.


 Schutzbehauptung im moralischen Sinne.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von welchen Fakten redest du?
> Die Beteiligten haben sich doch geäußert oder gibts da auch schon eine Verschwörungstheorie zu?


Sag mal du kannst wirklich nicht lesen, oder? Du hast die Fakten doch im Post vorher zitiert.


----------



## Icejester (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer aber ein politisches Amt bekleidet sollte eine absolut weisse Weste haben. Das ist in meinen Augen eine "Bürde" die derjenige dem Volk schuldet. Wer sich Doktortitel erschummelt, mit Praktikantinnen Ehebruch begeht oder mit Jugendlichen rumvögelt besitzt nicht die nötige Integrität für so ein Amt.


 
 Ein Politiker soll das Land nach vorne bringen, nicht Mutter Theresa spielen. Was der privat veranstaltet, ist sowas von schnurzegal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Schutzbehauptung im moralischen Sinne.



Es ist also moralisch inakzeptabel, dass jemand eine Beziehung zu einer jüngeren Person hat und moralisch voll in Ordnung, wenn einer Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz trägt?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Sag mal du kannst wirklich nicht lesen, oder? Du hast die Fakten doch im Post vorher zitiert.


 
Er hatte eine Freundin, dann hat er eine neue gefunden, danach hat er wieder eine neue Freundin, die er schon mal hatte, alles als er nicht verheiratet war.
Und?  Ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich.
Ich hab schon mal zwei Freundinnen gleichzeitig gehabt.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ein Politiker soll das Land nach vorne bringen, nicht Mutter Theresa spielen. Was der privat veranstaltet, ist sowas von schnurzegal...


 


Wie ich schonmal schrieb, die "moralischen" Werte in der Gesellschaft sind stellenweise so dermaßen verdreht das einem Angst und Bange werden kann. Mir ist n 40jähriger, der ne 16jährige im Bett hatte wesentlich lieber, als jemand der fast fanatisch katholisch ist. (Nur als Beispiel)

Und wer weiß, vieleicht ist der 40jährige durch die 16jährige so ausgeglichen weil befriedigt, ääähm zufrieden, das er dann noch objektive Politik betreibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Mir ist n 40jähriger, der ne 16jährige im Bett hatte wesentlich lieber, als jemand der fast fanatisch katholisch ist. (Nur als Beispiel)



Für einen echten Katholiken sind 16 Jährige auch schon zu alt. 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, vieleicht ist der 40jährige durch die 16jährige so ausgeglichen weil befriedigt, ääähm zufrieden, das er dann noch objektive Politik betreibt.


 
Er meint ja, dass er die Beziehung nicht bereut, also scheint sie nicht schlecht gewesen zu sein.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist also moralisch inakzeptabel, dass jemand eine Beziehung zu einer jüngeren Person hat und moralisch voll in Ordnung, wenn einer Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz trägt?


Ich weiß, du hast es nicht mit dem Lesen, aber ich hab schon mindestens 10x geschrieben, dass schlimmere Taten nicht rechtfertigen, dass weniger schlimme Taten ungesühnt bleiben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hatte eine Freundin, dann hat er eine neue gefunden, danach hat er wieder eine neue Freundin, die er schon mal hatte, alles als er nicht verheiratet war.
> Und?  Ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich.
> Ich hab schon mal zwei Freundinnen gleichzeitig gehabt.


 Ok, jetzt hast du einen von 3 Punkten....was überhaupt? Widerlegt? Ne. Naja, was zu geschrieben.

Was ist mit den anderen Zweien?

Wie gesagt: Die Aussage das wäre ja die große Liebe ist mit den Fakten nicht im Einklang.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du hast es nicht mit dem Lesen, aber ich hab schon mindestens 10x geschrieben, dass schlimmere Taten nicht rechtfertigen, dass weniger schlimme Taten ungesühnt bleiben.



Seine Tat war aber nicht illegal, was soll also gesühnt werden?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Die Aussage das wäre ja die große Liebe ist mit den Fakten nicht im Einklang.


 
Nochmal, welche Fakten? 
Für beide war es Liebe, alles andere zählt nicht und wenn er sagt, dass es eine große Liebe war (für die er seine damalige Freundin verlassen hat), dann habe ich kein Problem damit ihm das zu glauben und wenn er seine große Liebe wieder ziehen lassen muss, weil das seine politische Karriere gefährdet, dann ist das halt schlimm aber seine Sache, andere haben für ihre große Liebe auf den Thron von England verzichtet.
Was genau zwischen den beiden war, entzieht sich uns und was seine Berater ihm gesagt haben, auch.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seine Tat war aber nicht illegal, was soll also gesühnt werden?


Vergiss es, ich wiederhole nicht alles 10x. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal, welche Fakten?


Die ich genannt hatte. Von den Dreien, von denen du zu einer was gesagt hast und zum Rest nichts.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für beide war es Liebe, alles andere zählt nicht und wenn er sagt, dass es eine große Liebe war (für die er seine damalige Freundin verlassen hat), dann habe ich kein Problem damit ihm das zu glauben und wenn er seine große Liebe wieder ziehen lassen muss, weil das seine politische Karriere gefährdet, dann ist das halt schlimm aber seine Sache, andere haben für ihre große Liebe auf den Thron von England verzichtet.
> Was genau zwischen den beiden war, entzieht sich uns und was seine Berater ihm gesagt haben, auch.


 Wenn das die "große Liebe" ist dann sind beide offensichtlich so unreif, dass sie durchaus vom Reifegrad her zusammen passen. Dann ists wohl besser, wenn jemand so unreifes nicht mehr in der Politik ist.

Ich kann mir meine Meinung selbst bilden und sehe eine massive Differenz zwischen den Fakten und den Aussage. Daher bezweifele ich eben die Aussage. Schon alleine nach wenigen Wochen von Liebe zu sprechen ist ja ein Witz


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



> Ich weiß, du hast es nicht mit dem Lesen, aber ich hab schon mindestens  10x geschrieben, dass schlimmere Taten nicht rechtfertigen, dass weniger  schlimme Taten ungesühnt bleiben.


- Seins war keine "Tat"
- er muss selbst wenn es eine wäre, nicht in gleichem Maß sühnen?!

Prinzipiell hast du schon recht, aber deine Aussage hat auch einen Definitionsbereich. Und Bagatellen fallen nunmal nicht darein. So ist das, das versuchen Quanti und ich dir die ganze Zeit zu erklären.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> - Seins war keine "Tat"


Im Sinne vieler CDU-Wähler aber eben doch. Und wer nunmal diese Parteibuch hat bzw. sogar eine Spitzenposition innerhalb dieser Partei inne hat, der muss sich eben auch an diese Regeln halten. So sie auch nicht fest im Wahlprogramm stehen. 



theLamer schrieb:


> - er muss selbst wenn es eine wäre, nicht in gleichem Maß sühnen?!


Hab ich jetzt 5x gelesen und weiß immer noch nicht was du damit sagen willst. Was wäre denn das richtige "Maß"? Es gibt keinen halben Rücktritt. Außer bei Koch-Mehrin 



theLamer schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du schon recht, aber deine Aussage hat auch einen Definitionsbereich. Und Bagatellen fallen nunmal nicht darein. So ist das, das versuchen Quanti und ich dir die ganze Zeit zu erklären.


 Für eine Partei, die noch vor wenigen Jahren das Schutzgesetz gegen minderjährigen Missbrauch massiv nach oben ausweiten wollte und viele sogar 17jährige quasi kriminell geworden wären wenn sie eine Beziehung führen und ins Kino o.Ä. führen, ist das was er getan hat aber nunmal keine Bagatelle. Das sich unser Gesetz Gott sei Dank weit von diesen mittelalterlichen Wertvorstellungen weggewegt hat ist doch gut, nur das muss eben noch lange nicht für die Bewertung der von einer Partei gewählten Spitzenkanidaten innerhalb der Partei gelten. Das ist eben genau das, was ich euch versuche die ganze Zeit beizubringen. Die juristische Definition/Wertung dieser Tat hat NICHTS mit dem Rücktritt zu tun. Null, Nichts, Nada, Njente.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wenn das die "große Liebe" ist dann sind beide offensichtlich so unreif, dass sie durchaus vom Reifegrad her zusammen passen. Dann ists wohl besser, wenn jemand so unreifes nicht mehr in der Politik ist.:


 
Tjäää, wenn nur alle großen Lieben zusammen bleiben könnten.  Iss leider nicht so.

Und was das "unreif" angeht. Vieleicht waren sie beide so reif und sich einig das sie mit ihrer großen Liebe auf zu großen Wiederstand stoßen? Was sie ja auch letztendlich sind.

Wirklich beurteilen kann man dies nur wenn man beide persönlich kennt, alles andere ist Anmaßung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Im Sinne vieler CDU-Wähler aber eben doch. Und wer nunmal diese Parteibuch hat bzw. sogar eine Spitzenposition innerhalb dieser Partei inne hat, der muss sich eben auch an diese Regeln halten. So sie auch nicht fest im Wahlprogramm stehen.


 
Die CDU hat eben komische Vorstellungen, das haben wir alle schon festgestellt.
Etwas, das legal ist, wird als schlimm hingestellt und das, was illegal ist, als korrekt.
Wer so eine Partei wählt, hat selbst Schuld. 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Und was das "unreif" angeht. Vieleicht waren sie beide so reif und sich einig das sie mit ihrer großen Liebe auf zu großen Wiederstand stoßen? Was sie ja auch letztendlich sind.
> 
> Wirklich beurteilen kann man dies nur wenn man beide persönlich kennt, alles andere ist Anmaßung!


 
So sieht es wohl aus.
Beide waren verknallt, aber seine Berater haben ihm gesagt, dass er sich lieber trennen sollte.
Tja, er hat auf die Berater gehört und trotzdem nichts, schon sehr blöd. 
Wenn er schlau ist, wechselt er die Partei.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Und was das "unreif" angeht. Vieleicht waren sie beide so reif und sich einig das sie mit ihrer großen Liebe auf zu großen Wiederstand stoßen? Was sie ja auch letztendlich sind.


 Ist es nicht gerade Zeichen einer großen Liebe, wenn man solche Widerstände durchlebt? Raus ist er ja jetzt eh, hätte er auch mit ihr offiziell zusammen sein können 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die CDU hat eben komische Vorstellungen, das haben wir alle schon festgestellt.
> Etwas, das legal ist, wird als schlimm hingestellt und das, was illegal ist, als korrekt.
> Wer so eine Partei wählt, hat selbst Schuld.


 Richtig, deshalb kann ich einer gewissen Schadenfreude auch nicht widerstehen, dass es solch einen Moralapostel jetzt getroffen hat


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer so eine Partei wählt, hat selbst Schuld.


 
Da muss ich dann doch fragen welcher Partei mal absolut vertrauen kann, so das man von ihr erwarten kann, das sie ein Volk führen darf/ kann!!!

CDU? SPD? GRÜNE? FDP? DIE LINKE? röchel,... hust,... entschuldige, vertrauen kann man keiner einzigen unserer Parteien, Sie sind doch selbst alle drauf aus den faulen Apfel bei dem anderen zu suchen um sich selbst ins richtige Licht zu rücken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Richtig, deshalb kann ich einer gewissen Schadenfreude auch nicht widerstehen, dass es solch einen Moralapostel jetzt getroffen hat


 
Wo war er denn Moralapostel?


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ich denk er meint die CDU als Ganzes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich denk er meint die CDU als Ganzes.


 
Tja, wo war denn die CDU moralisch, als alle das Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz geschleppt haben?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wo war denn die CDU moralisch, als alle das Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz geschleppt haben?


 Deine Schallplatte ist kaputt.

Nebenbei solltest du wissen, dass man durchaus Moralapostel sein kann OHNE sich an seine oder irgendeine andere Moral zu halten. Ob man damit mehr wird als ne Witzblattfigur ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wo wir wieder bei Doppelmoral wären. Es steht aber außer Frage, dass Doppelmoral nichts Gutes sein kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Deine Schallplatte ist kaputt.
> 
> Nebenbei solltest du wissen, dass man durchaus Moralapostel sein kann OHNE sich an seine oder irgendeine andere Moral zu halten. Ob man damit mehr wird als ne Witzblattfigur ist ne andere Frage.


 
Deine auch, denkt dir mal was neues aus, sonst wird es hier schnell langweilig.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deine auch, denkt dir mal was neues aus, sonst wird es hier schnell langweilig.


 
Das Problem ist, er hat recht mit den Moralaposteln die sich net an ihre eigenen Dinger halten. Nur sind echt alle Parteien so und das nicht nur in unserem Lande!


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Kann es sein, das wir von "Boetticher" zu "allg. Menschenbild" wegrutschen? Ist auch ein sehr interessantes Thema, aber das sprengt wohl den Thread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das wir von "Boetticher" zu "allg. Menschenbild" wegrutschen? Ist auch ein sehr interessantes Thema, aber das sprengt wohl den Thread.


 
Im Augenblilck geht es um das Parteienbild und nicht mehr um eine Person.
Eigentlich ist auch alles gesagt, denn wenn er auf seinen Posten verzichten will (muss), ist das seine Sache.
Mir persönlich natürlich egal, aber mich hat von der CDU niemand gefragt.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das wir von "Boetticher" zu "allg. Menschenbild" wegrutschen? Ist auch ein sehr interessantes Thema, aber das sprengt wohl den Thread.


 
Irgendwie find ich das die letzten Posts aber noch dazu passen, da sie eine Art Hintergrund zu seinem Handeln bilden. Aber Du hast schon recht das es nu echt grenzwertig zum eigendlichen Thema wird


----------



## flankendiskriminator (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Augenblilck geht es um das Parteienbild und nicht mehr um eine Person.


 Klar, weil einige Unbelehrbare hier auf Gesetzen herumhacken, obwohl Gesetze mit diesem Rücktritt gar nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Klar, weil einige Unbelehrbare hier auf Gesetzen herumhacken, obwohl Gesetze mit diesem Rücktritt gar nichts zu tun haben.


 
Na ja, die "Gesetze" der CDU halt, die sich aber eben von denen des Landes unterscheiden.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Und nirgendwo festgeschrieben sind, außer darin, was denn am meisten Wählerstimmen bringt. "Moral" oder "Gesetz" ist da schon maßlos übertrieben, es ist einfach Machtinteresse und Opportunismus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ich schätze mal, dass es, egal ob er jetzt eine 16 Jährige Freundin hat, oder eine gleichaltrige Ehefrau hat, keinen Einfluss darauf hat, wie die Wahl nun ausgeht.
Mag sein, dass dann einige CDU Stammwähler ihn nicht wählen, dafür würden dann aber andere Gruppen ihn eher wählen, z.B. die Jüngeren, weil er eben eine junge Freundin hat.
Wir werden es nie erfahren.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ja klar, aber dann ist die Argumentation des Rücktritts seinerseits auch hinfällig


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber dann ist die Argumentation des Rücktritts seinerseits auch hinfällig


 
Sagte ich ja schon, seine Berater haben den Text verfasst und er hat ihn vorgetragen.
Oder denkst du wirklich, dass der damit gerechnet hat, dass sie ihn so an der Karren fahren? Sonst hätte er keine Beziehung mir ihr eingegangen. Er ging wohl davon aus, dass das OK ist, immerhin leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert, aber dann kamen die Berater an und haben die Hände übern Kopf zusammengeschlagen und haben ihm gesagt, dass er sich trennen muss, sonst ist seine politische Karriere im Eimer, er macht es, aber die Mühlen der Partei drehten schon.


----------



## theLamer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Genau so, oder so ähnlich wird es gewesen sein... naja ich denke es ist eigentlich auch alles gesagt, wir würden uns nur im Kreis drehen, wenn es jetzt weitergeht. Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Solange es legal ist was er macht, ist es eigendlich nur seine Sache und niemand hat sich da einzumischen. Aber die Partei ist ja fast katholischer wie der Papst


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder denkst du wirklich, dass der damit gerechnet hat, dass sie ihn so an der Karren fahren? Sonst hätte er keine Beziehung mir ihr eingegangen. Er ging wohl davon aus, dass das OK ist, immerhin leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert, aber dann kamen die Berater an und haben die Hände übern Kopf zusammengeschlagen und haben ihm gesagt, dass er sich trennen muss, sonst ist seine politische Karriere im Eimer, er macht es, aber die Mühlen der Partei drehten schon.


 Reinste Mutmaßung. Genauso kann er sie auch einfach nur ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Reinste Mutmaßung. Genauso kann er sie auch einfach nur ausgenutzt haben.


 
Meine klingen aber logischer als deine, denn sonst hätte sie schon lange ein Interview mit der Bunten gehabt.


----------



## Icejester (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Solange es legal ist was er macht, ist es eigendlich nur seine Sache und niemand hat sich da einzumischen. Aber die Partei ist ja fast katholischer wie der Papst


 
Im Prinzip meine Meinung, aber ich finde eine heterosexuelle Beziehung jetzt nicht sehr unkatholisch. Selbst, wenn ein Partner deutlich älter als der andere ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Zu Strafen? Nein. Aber gleichzeitig was von Liebe zu erzählen und gleichzeitig spricht alles für ne reine F....beziehung - das doch schon mehr als merkwürdig? Ich mein, vom von Boetticher kann man mit 40 doch etwas mehr Reife erwarten, oder?



Weiß nicht. Klingt ein 40 jähriger, der über Facebook Intimbeziehungen anbahnt und dann relativ kurz nach derem Ende eine andere heiratet, klingt für mich nicht wirklich "reif". Dem kaufe ich umgekehrt auch ab, dass ihm die Beziehung in dem Moment wichtig war - es gibt solch schwankende Leute auch mit 40 noch. Mit 16 umgekehrt sowieso.




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass die CDU ihren Wahlsieg davonschwimmen sah. Daher musste er gehen.



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Bevor die CDU intern Stress gemacht hat, habe ich rein gar nichts von der Geschichte mitbekommen und mir fällt erhlich gesagt auch nicht ein, zu welcher Partei jemand, der so konservativ ist, dass er da ein Problem sieht, wechseln sollte. Mit dem jetzt erfolgten Rausschmiss und dem Wechsel auf einen deutlich unpopuläreren Kandidaten dürften sie imho jedenfalls noch schlechtere Chancen haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagte ich ja schon, seine Berater haben den Text verfasst und er hat ihn vorgetragen.
> Oder denkst du wirklich, dass der damit gerechnet hat, dass sie ihn so an der Karren fahren? Sonst hätte er keine Beziehung mir ihr eingegangen. Er ging wohl davon aus, dass das OK ist, immerhin leben wir im 21. Jahrhundert, aber dann kamen die Berater an und haben die Hände übern Kopf zusammengeschlagen und haben ihm gesagt, dass er sich trennen muss, sonst ist seine politische Karriere im Eimer, er macht es, aber die Mühlen der Partei drehten schon.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass es seine Berater waren. Zumindest wenn die Schilderungen seiner Geliebten echt sind, dann ist er mit der Beziehung relativ lange recht offen umgegangen, dann aber von selbst kürzer getreten. (um nicht zu sagen: Man könnte den Eindruck haben, er hätte sie für eine andere sitzenlassen  )
Ich persönlich glaube eher, dass jemand anderes seine Berater auf die Story aufmerksam geworden sind - denn wie oben gesagt:
Für die S-H-Union als ganzes wäre es das Beste und Einfachste gewesen, die Sache unterm Teppich zu lassen. Mitglieder weniger konservativer Parteien hätten ihm da eh keinen Strick draus drehen können und für Boulevardblätter ist die Story eigentlich zu alt. Der jetzige Ausgang ist imho für alle Akteure ein Rückschritt, außer für solche, die Boetticher aus nicht wahlkampftaktischen Gründen nicht an der SHUnionsspitze sehen wollten.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für einen echten Katholiken sind 16 Jährige auch schon zu alt.



Ich zieh das Niveau gleich an deinen Haaren ausm Keller...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine klingen aber logischer als deine, denn sonst hätte sie schon lange ein Interview mit der Bunten gehabt.


 Das ist natürlich eine erdrückende Faktenlage 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Klingt ein 40 jähriger, der  über Facebook Intimbeziehungen anbahnt und dann relativ kurz nach derem  Ende eine andere heiratet, klingt für mich nicht wirklich "reif". Dem  kaufe ich umgekehrt auch ab, dass ihm die Beziehung in dem Moment  wichtig war - es gibt solch schwankende Leute auch mit 40 noch. Mit 16  umgekehrt sowieso.


Klar, aber will ich die als Ministerpräsidenten haben? Hat ja schon was George W. Bush 

Und die große Liebe ist es dann ja eben auch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn die  Schilderungen  seiner Geliebten echt sind


Als könnte die Express lügen!


----------



## Squatrat (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Klar, weil einige Unbelehrbare hier auf Gesetzen herumhacken, obwohl Gesetze mit diesem Rücktritt gar nichts zu tun haben.



Sehr wohl haben Gesetze etwas damit zu tun.
Zwar nicht mit dem Rücktritt selbst aber mit der Darstellung in den Medien, wo Boetticher praktisch als "Verbrecher" dargestellt wird.

Wenn er sich von seinen CDU "Freunden" dazu überreden lässt, dass sein Verhalten nicht richtig war und zurücktritt ist das seine Sache.
Das bedeutet aber nicht das jetzt jeder andere 40 Jährige wegen der selben Sache unter derartigen Beschuss geraten dürfte.

Es ist es kein Verbrechen gegen die Moral von anderen zu verstoßen, da jeder davon andere Vorstellungen hat.

Außerdem braucht man aber nicht breitzutreten ob es Liebe war oder nicht, das ist vollkommen irrelevant.
Das kann von mir aus die Bunte machen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Zwar nicht mit dem Rücktritt selbst aber mit der Darstellung in den Medien, wo Boetticher praktisch als "Verbrecher" dargestellt wird.


Link? Beispiele?



Squatrat schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht man aber nicht breitzutreten ob es Liebe war oder nicht, das ist vollkommen irrelevant.
> Das kann von mir aus die Bunte machen.


 Warum sollte man offensichtliche Falschaussagen nicht diskutieren dürfen?


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Die ganze Affäre um Boetticher verkommt mittlerweile zu einem Schmierentheater. Jetzt sucht er einen Maulwurf und hat dabei seinen eigenen sowie den Kreisverband seines Nachfolgers im Verdacht. Ich denke spätestens jetzt kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Image der CDU in Schleswig im Ars** ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Partei-Intrigen beim Wähler gut ankommen. Letzten Endes muss man wohl sagen, dass sich die CDU damit selbst ins Abseits manövriert hat. Für mich ergibt das kein gutes Bild, denn es zeigt doch, dass es da Leute gibt denen ihre Macht wichtiger ist als das Land, dass sie vertreten. 

Die CDU hätte doch einfach sagen können: "Die Affäre Boettichers mit einer 16-Jährigen ist seine Privatangelegenheit. Wir heißen dies zwar nicht gut, halten Ihn aber für einen fähigen Mann, daher sehen wir keine Veranlassung dazu ihn zum Rücktritt von seinen Posten zu bewegen." 

Statt dessen zwingt man ihn förmlich zum Rücktritt, so dass alles an die Öffentlichkeit kommt. Man macht aus seiner Privatangelegenheit eine große Sache, setzt einen Nachfolger ein. Und jetzt kommen Spekulationen über einen Maulwurf auf. 

Was glaubt ihr wohl, was der CDU jetzt mehr schadet? Ich tippe mal rein spekulativ auf Letzteres


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass es seine Berater waren. Zumindest wenn die Schilderungen seiner Geliebten echt sind, dann ist er mit der Beziehung relativ lange recht offen umgegangen, dann aber von selbst kürzer getreten. (um nicht zu sagen: Man könnte den Eindruck haben, er hätte sie für eine andere sitzenlassen  )



Hmmm... nette Zeitung. 
Ich denke halt, dass ihm geraten wurde, die Beziehung zu beenden, seine langjährige Freundin, die er ja für das Mädchen verlassen hat, zu ehelichen und damit auf gut bürgerlich zu machen, sowas kommt bei der CDU Basis ja gut an.
Doch die Partei war schon informiert (woher auch immer), dass er was am Laufen hat und die haben ihn nun aus dem Amt gedrängt (oder eben davon abgehalten). Sicher kommt hier auch wieder Machtpoker ins Spiel, denn ein anderer will ja auch Carstensens Nachfolger werden.
Jetzt ist die Karre aber schon an die Wand gefahren und mehr als Zurück treten bleibt da wohl nicht mehr, vielleicht gibts auch Druckmittel in Form von mitgeschnittenen e-Mail Vergeht oder sonst was, wer weiß das schon.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wohl, was der CDU jetzt mehr schadet? Ich tippe mal rein spekulativ auf Letzteres


 
Lustig wäre auf jeden Fall, wenn die CDU die kommende Wahl verliert und die SPD den Ministerpräsidenten stellen wird.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig wäre auf jeden Fall, wenn die CDU die kommende Wahl verliert und die SPD den Ministerpräsidenten stellen wird.


 
Ja, irgendwie halte Ich das sogar für unausweichlich. Das Image der CDU ist mittlerweile so angekratzt, dass Ich da nur noch sehr schlechte Chancen sehe. Das wäre dann wieder ein Bundesland, dass die CDU verliert.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wäre natürlich eine nochmal doppelt so schöne Alternative. Ich hab ja leider doch eine gewisse Schadenfreude gegenüber der CDU...


----------



## Squatrat (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Link? Beispiele?



Ich habe Verbrecher in Anführungszeichen gesetzt weil mir gerade nicht das richtige Wort eingefallen ist.

Man ersetze es durch "unmoralisch".



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum sollte man offensichtliche Falschaussagen nicht diskutieren dürfen?



Natürlich darf man darüber diskutieren.

Nur hat das dann mit Politik nichts mehr zut tun, sondern nur noch mit Klatsch und Tratsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Klar, aber will ich die als Ministerpräsidenten haben? Hat ja schon was George W. Bush



Wenn dann ja wohl Clinton 
Und natürlich spricht das nicht gerade für ihn als MP, aber man muss halt auch gucken, wie schwer dieser (private) Makel im Vergleich zu seiner Kompetenz im Amt wirkt - und wie andere potentielle Kandidaten da abschneiden.



> Und die große Liebe ist es dann ja eben auch nicht.



"Ist" nicht. Aber ggf. eben "war". Zumindest nach Meinung beider Beteiligten zum damaligen Zeitpunkt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Karre aber schon an die Wand gefahren und mehr als Zurück treten bleibt da wohl nicht mehr, vielleicht gibts auch Druckmittel in Form von mitgeschnittenen e-Mail Vergeht oder sonst was, wer weiß das schon.



Nach dem erzwungen Rücktritt gibt es einen anderen Weg mehr, dass ist klar. Die Frage ist aber halt, ob der überhaupt sinnvoll war bzw. für wen.
Für vB sicherlich nicht. Für die CDU imho auch nicht.



> Lustig wäre auf jeden Fall, wenn die CDU die kommende Wahl verliert und die SPD den Ministerpräsidenten stellen wird.





Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie halte Ich das sogar für unausweichlich. Das Image der CDU ist mittlerweile so angekratzt, dass Ich da nur noch sehr schlechte Chancen sehe. Das wäre dann wieder ein Bundesland, dass die CDU verliert.


 
Die Union hat sich hier schon früher nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert und trotzdem fleißig Stimmen erhalten. K.a., wo deren Basis in SH liegt (vielleicht die vielen großlandwirtschaftlichen Betriebe bzw. davon abhängige Gemeinden?), aber es ist keinesweg gesagt, dass diese Nummer ausreicht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Peter Harry sich in letzter Zeit sehr oft gegenüber der Bundes-CDU profiliert hat. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut der Informationsstand unter hiesigen Unionswählern ist, aber es könnte dazu führen, dass ihre Entscheidung nicht so stark an die Berliner Politik gekoppelt ist, wie bei vielen anderen Wahlen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dann ja wohl Clinton


Bezogen auf die Reife/Intelligenz, nicht auf die Taten.

Und der Clinton hat sich ja immerhin ne Ältere gesucht, bei Sex mit ner 16jährigen hätte er sich nie so lange halten können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und natürlich spricht das nicht gerade für ihn als MP, aber man muss halt auch gucken, wie schwer dieser (private) Makel im Vergleich zu seiner Kompetenz im Amt wirkt - und wie andere potentielle Kandidaten da abschneiden.


Da bist doch du hier als Bewohner von S-H gut qualifiziert. Bundesweit ist der von Boetticher eher nicht aufgefallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ist" nicht. Aber ggf. eben "war". Zumindest nach Meinung beider Beteiligten zum damaligen Zeitpunkt.


Nach Behauptung beider. Ob das wirklich die entsprechende Meinung damals war oder ob es jetzt einfach Entschuldigungen sind ist offen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Und der Clinton hat sich ja immerhin ne Ältere gesucht, bei Sex mit ner 16jährigen hätte er sich nie so lange halten können.



Nuja - Clinton war damals nunmal auch nicht 40, sondern 49-52, da ist eine 22 jährige ein vergleichbares Verhältniss.



> Da bist doch du hier als Bewohner von S-H gut qualifiziert.



Ich wähl die Union aber, wie gesagt, sowieso nicht. Hochschul-, Forschungs-, Wirtschafts-, Verkehrs- und Umweltpolitik (die ersten vier sind übrigens Ressorts des neuen Spitzenkandidaten...) sind da Argumente genug. Da macht die Personalpolitik keinen Unterschied mehr.



> Nach Behauptung beider. Ob das wirklich die entsprechende Meinung damals war oder ob es jetzt einfach Entschuldigungen sind ist offen.


 
Unterstellen kann man jedem vieles, aber Anhaltspunkte gibt es dafür nicht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - Clinton war damals nunmal auch nicht 40, sondern 49-52, da ist eine 22 jährige ein vergleichbares Verhältniss.


Verhältnis != absoluter Wert. 20 Jahren mögen ok sein, wenn es ne 20 jährige mit nem 40 jährigen ist - ist es aber nimmer wirklich, wenn beide 3,4 oder gar 5 Jahre jünger sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wähl die Union aber, wie gesagt, sowieso nicht.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterstellen kann man jedem vieles, aber Anhaltspunkte gibt es dafür nicht.


 Ich hatte bereits 3 Punkte genannt, die einen Anhaltspunkt darstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dem erzwungen Rücktritt gibt es einen anderen Weg mehr, dass ist klar. Die Frage ist aber halt, ob der überhaupt sinnvoll war bzw. für wen.
> Für vB sicherlich nicht. Für die CDU imho auch nicht.


 
 Öhm. hast die da ein "k" vergessen bei "(k)einen anderen Weg mehr..." 

Die Partei hat schnell gehandelt, denn die Wahlen sind ja erst nächstes Jahr und bis dahin ist eh schon wieder alles vergessen, was jetzt passiert ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Union hat sich hier schon früher nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert und trotzdem fleißig Stimmen erhalten. K.a., wo deren Basis in SH liegt (vielleicht die vielen großlandwirtschaftlichen Betriebe bzw. davon abhängige Gemeinden?), aber es ist keinesweg gesagt, dass diese Nummer ausreicht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Peter Harry sich in letzter Zeit sehr oft gegenüber der Bundes-CDU profiliert hat. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut der Informationsstand unter hiesigen Unionswählern ist, aber es könnte dazu führen, dass ihre Entscheidung nicht so stark an die Berliner Politik gekoppelt ist, wie bei vielen anderen Wahlen.



Nun ja, vor Carstensen war Simonis der Leithammel. Was aus ihr geworden ist, ist allgemein bekannt, aber warum sollte die SPD nicht wieder eine Chance haben?
Zugegeben, von der SPD höre ich in S-H nichts, absolut gar nichts, kann positiv sein, meist aber eher negativ. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits 3 Punkte genannt, die einen Anhaltspunkt darstellen.


 
Das ist auch allgemein bekannt, bringt aber nichts ein Stück nach vorne.


----------



## theLamer (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Ihr schreibt euch hier ja immer noch die Finger Wund


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt euch hier ja immer noch die Finger Wund


 
Weil die Landtagswahlen praktisch vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist auch allgemein bekannt, bringt aber nichts ein Stück nach vorne.


 Warum sollte es auch irgendwas vorran kommen? Ändert nichts an den Fakten, macht die Aussagen aber nunmal unglaubwürdig. Und damit das ganze nicht besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum sollte es auch irgendwas vorran kommen? Ändert nichts an den Fakten, macht die Aussagen aber nunmal unglaubwürdig. Und damit das ganze nicht besser.


 
Ich finde die Aussagen nicht unglaubwürdig, ist halt Ansichtssache.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen nicht unglaubwürdig, ist halt Ansichtssache.


 Deshalb beziehe ich mich ja auch auf keine Ansichtssache sondern einfach nur die bekannten Fakten


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Deshalb beziehe ich mich ja auch auf keine Ansichtssache sondern einfach nur die bekannten Fakten


 
Die Fakten spiegeln aber nur Ansichtssachen wider.

Findest du nicht, dass du dich hier im Kreis drehst?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Fakten spiegeln aber nur Ansichtssachen wider.


 Ach so, Fakten sich nur Ansichtssache - soso


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ach so, Fakten sich nur Ansichtssache - soso


 
Nochmal, von welchen Fakten redest du? 
Ich kenne die Aussage des Politikers und man hat nun ein paar Broken von der Frau mitbekommen, was soll daran jetzt nicht korrekt sein?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal, von welchen Fakten redest du?
> Ich kenne die Aussage des Politikers und man hat nun ein paar Broken von der Frau mitbekommen, was soll daran jetzt nicht korrekt sein?


 

Mehr brauch man dazu wohl nicht mehr zu sagen, manche kapierens eben nie.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Gott sei Dank lebe Ich ja in BaWü und hab die Landtagswahl schon hinter mir. Hier ist die CDU aber wegen der Politik der Regierung so dermaßen abgeschifft. Die FDP kam ja auch nur knapp auf 5% und fiel damit als Koalitionspartner weg. Da blieb dann nur noch Grün-Rot. Naja nach fast 60 Jahren CDU-Regierung auch mal nicht schlecht. 

Aber man stelle sich mal den Boetticher hier im Süden vor. Den hätte man doch glatt ans Kreuz genagelt, wenn der hier ne Affäre mit ner Minderjährigen gehabt hätte.


----------



## theLamer (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

zu Bwaü: Die Grünen sind auch total overhyped, die fahren den Karren einmal an die Wand und sind dann erstmal wieder für ein paar Legislaturperioden ungefährlich, quasi genauso Splitterpartei wie die FPD es jetzt ist.


----------



## dr_breen (18. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aber man stelle sich mal den Boetticher hier im Süden vor. Den hätte man doch glatt ans Kreuz genagelt, wenn der hier ne Affäre mit ner Minderjährigen gehabt hätte.


 
So wie man den Seehofer zum Ministerpräsidenten gamacht hat, nachdem seine Affäre aufgeflogen ist? So wie man Wiesheu zum bayrischen Verkehrsminister gemacht hat, nachdem er mit 1,75 Promille einen Polen auf der Autobahn zur Strecke gebracht hat? So wie man Oettinger zum EU-Kommissar für Energie gemacht hat, nachdem er die Nazivergangenheit von Filbinger geleugnet hat?

Vielleicht sollte sich der Söder von der CSU mal an eine Sechzehnjährige ranmachen, dann gibts endlich mal einen bayrischen Kanzler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Verhältnis != absoluter Wert.



Eben. Und genau deswegen hakt dein "20 Jahre" Beispiel auch. Es geht nicht um den Abstand 20 Jahre, sondern um das Verhältniss 16:40 (0,4) bei v.B. bzw. 22:49 (0,45) bei Clinton. Wie man sieht ist der Unterschied gar nicht mal soooo groß. Und im Gegensatz zu Clinton bestand bei v.B. auch kein Abhängigkeitsverhältniss und es bestand keine Verheimlichung.



> Ich hatte bereits 3 Punkte genannt, die einen Anhaltspunkt darstellen.



- Einem dieser Punkte wurde mit Quelle widersprochen (es waren nicht "wenige Wochen", sondern ein Dreivierteljahr)
- Einer steht in Frage (ja: Er hatte schon länger Kontakt zu seiner jetzigen Ehefrau, aber er hat, dem besten vorliegenden Artikel zu Folge, seine Beziehung mit der 16 jährigen offen gelebt und nicht als Afäre gehandhabt. D.h. entweder hat sein gesamtes Umfeld fast zwei Jahre lang keinerlei Problem in einem polygamen Lebensstil gesehen, oder er war mit seiner jetzigen Frau zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nur befreundet)
- Das der dritte ist, kann man sogar auf Wikipedia bequem nachlesen (zwischen der Trennung der Heirat lagen nicht "wenige Wochen", sondern fünf Monate)

Bitte drei neue Punkte liefern


----------



## dr_breen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Und weiter geht die Klatschgeschichte:  Intrige in der Nord-CDU - Von Boettichers Feind im eigenen Haus - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Interessante Reaktion der Grünen.


----------



## theLamer (19. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessante Reaktion der Grünen.


 Hab ich auch so gedacht, schon ein feiner Schachzug


----------



## flankendiskriminator (19. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Interessant, Zitat aus dem Link von dr_breen:


> Nun hat sich die junge Frau in diesem Sommer angeblich wieder an den  Ex-Geliebten gewandt, der sie verlassen hatte, bevor er Landeschef der  CDU wurde - *und war abgeblitzt.*


Im Link von ruyven zu Express klang es so, als ob sich die beiden seit ihrer Trennung nicht mehr gesprochen haben. Scheint damit also widerlegt zu sein.

Macht die Aussagen der beiden schon wieder unglaubwürdiger. Auch das scheinbar die Ex selbst das Geheimnis an gewisse Kreise weitergeleitet hat lässt tief Blicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so gedacht, schon ein feiner Schachzug



Wenn das von dir über die Grünen gesagt wird, hat es iirc was zu bedeuten  




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Interessant, Zitat aus dem Link von dr_breen:
> 
> Im Link von ruyven zu Express klang es so, als ob sich die beiden seit ihrer Trennung nicht mehr gesprochen haben. Scheint damit also widerlegt zu sein.


 
Mal abwarten - Klatsch vs. Klatsch. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir in den nächsten Wochen noch weitere Versionen zu gesicht bekommen, die quasi alle entweder aus dubiosen Zeitschriften stammen (erster Link) oder sich auf dubiose Quellen beziehen (weiter Link).


----------



## theLamer (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das von dir über die Grünen gesagt wird, hat es iirc was zu bedeuten


 Das hat ja auch nix mit deren Wahlprogramm zu tun, sondern nur mit Pragmatismus und Anstand, keinen Kleinkrieg anzuzetteln. Für respektvollen und rücksichtsvollen Umgang bekommt man natürlich meine Sympathie, egal in welcher Partei man ist.



> Mal abwarten - Klatsch vs. Klatsch. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass wir in  den nächsten Wochen noch weitere Versionen zu gesicht bekommen, die  quasi alle entweder aus dubiosen Zeitschriften stammen (erster Link)  oder sich auf dubiose Quellen beziehen (weiter Link).


Den Express kann man eigentlich fast gar nicht mehr als "Quelle" bezeichnen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Zurückgetretener CDU-Landeschef: Boetticher beklagt "öffentliche Hinrichtung" - Politik | STERN.DE


> [...]die Mutter des Mädchens habe von Boetticher nach dem Ende der Beziehung  schriftlich aufgefordert, sich nicht mehr mit ihrer Tochter in  Verbindung zu setzen. Daran habe sich der Politiker wohl auch gehalten.


Soviel zum Thema, dass das mit Einverständnis der Eltern des Mädchen geschehen ist. Ein Lügenmärchen nach dem anderen kracht in sich zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Zurückgetretener CDU-Landeschef: Boetticher beklagt "öffentliche Hinrichtung" - Politik | STERN.DE
> 
> Soviel zum Thema, dass das mit Einverständnis der Eltern des Mädchen geschehen ist. Ein Lügenmärchen nach dem anderen kracht in sich zusammen.


 
Die Eltern wollen eben "ihr Gesicht wahren" kennt man ja von überall. Denn ich denke mal, dass auch die Eltern eher konservativ sind.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Eltern wollen eben "ihr Gesicht wahren" kennt man ja von überall. Denn ich denke mal, dass auch die Eltern eher konservativ sind.


 War klar, dass du sofort irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien raushaust, nachdem schon wieder klar wird, dass die Aussagen der beiden unwahr sind


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*


Die Eltern einer (mitlerweile) 17 jährigen, die selbstständig genug ist, um (letzten Artikel zu Folge) mit mehreren hochrangigen Politikern direkt zu kommunizieren und in der oberen Ebene der jungen Union verankert ist, kontrollieren also, mit wem sie ihre Freizeit verbringt?

Ich bin echt gespannt, welche Geschichte am Ende als "Wahrheit" übrig bleibt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Eltern einer (mitlerweile) 17 jährigen, die selbstständig genug ist, um (letzten Artikel zu Folge) mit mehreren hochrangigen Politikern direkt zu kommunizieren und in der oberen Ebene der jungen Union verankert ist, kontrollieren also, mit wem sie ihre Freizeit verbringt?


 Soll durchaus Eltern geben die sich um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern und ihn nicht nur vor den Fernseher setzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wir reden hier aber nicht von einem Kind, sondern von einer Jugendlichen, die ein Jahr vor der Volljährigkeit steht.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Stimmt, trotzdem haben die Eltern immer noch viele Rechte (und auch Pflichten) gegenüber dem Mädchen.

Offensichtlich war es (zumindest aus Sicht der Eltern) doch nicht so die perfekte Liebe, die erzählt wurde. Wir können es nicht nachprüfen, aber eine Behauptung nach der andere von von Boetticher bricht in sich zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Eltern einer (mitlerweile) 17 jährigen, die selbstständig genug ist, um (letzten Artikel zu Folge) mit mehreren hochrangigen Politikern direkt zu kommunizieren und in der oberen Ebene der jungen Union verankert ist, kontrollieren also, mit wem sie ihre Freizeit verbringt?



Hmm.. wenn man sehr, sehr gehässig ist, also wirklich gehässig (ich bin das ja nicht ), könnte man meinen, das sie sich hochgeschl**** hat. 

Andererseits, wenn sie so gute Kontakte als Jugendliche hat, bleibt das nicht aus, dass man den einen oder anderen näher kennen lernt und vielleicht war sie von seiner Ausstrahlung fasziniert und er von ihrer jugendlichen Reife, wer weiß.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, welche Geschichte am Ende als "Wahrheit" übrig bleibt.


 
Tja, kommt darauf an, wer mehr Auflage hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Stimmt, trotzdem haben die Eltern immer noch viele Rechte (und auch Pflichten) gegenüber dem Mädchen.


 
Bei einer 16+ jährigen afaik auch die Pflicht, sich nicht in ihr Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung einzumischen. Davon abgesehen haben sie offensichtlich ein dreiviertel Jahr nicht einmal mitbekommen, dass sie eine Beziehung hat - soooo ein umhegtes Nestküken, dessen gesamter Tagesablauf in Händen der Eltern liegt, kann es also nicht sein.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. wenn man sehr, sehr gehässig ist, also wirklich gehässig (ich bin das ja nicht ), könnte man meinen, das sie sich hochgeschl**** hat.


 
Dann wäre sie wohl mitlerweile bei drei Fernsehsendern gewesen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei einer 16+ jährigen afaik auch die Pflicht, sich nicht in ihr Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung einzumischen.


Wo soll es diese Pflicht geben? Warum sollten Eltern ihrer minderjährigen Tochter nicht helfen, wenn sie von außen mitkriegen, dass sie ausgenutzt wird?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen haben sie offensichtlich ein dreiviertel Jahr nicht einmal mitbekommen, dass sie eine Beziehung hat - soooo ein umhegtes Nestküken, dessen gesamter Tagesablauf in Händen der Eltern liegt, kann es also nicht sein.


 Wer sagt, dass sie es nicht mitbekommen haben? Und der Rest ist billige Polemik


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wo soll es diese Pflicht geben? Warum sollten Eltern ihrer minderjährigen Tochter nicht helfen, wenn sie von außen mitkriegen, dass sie ausgenutzt wird?



Weil sie es selbst gut fanden, dass sich ein hochrangiger Politiker für ihre Tochter interessiert?


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Also ehrlich gesagt, nervt mich diese ganze Affäre langsam. Er soll einfach wieder zurück zu seinen Ämtern und schauen, dass Gras über die Sache wächst. Ich meine, es ist ja eh schon eine Schande, dass die Privatangelegenheiten eines Politikers in der Öffentlichkeit als schmutzige Wäsche missbraucht werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Mich interessiert die Geschichte eigentlich gar nicht mehr, bzw. hat es auch nie wirklich, da mich die CDU als Partei überhaupt nicht interessiert.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (20. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil sie es selbst gut fanden, dass sich ein hochrangiger Politiker für ihre Tochter interessiert?


  Deine Theorien werden immer abstruser. Aber hauptsache meine unterlegt mit Fakten, dass es mitnichten eine Liebesbeziehung war, immer schön runterputzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wo soll es diese Pflicht geben? Warum sollten Eltern ihrer minderjährigen Tochter nicht helfen, wenn sie von außen mitkriegen, dass sie ausgenutzt wird?



Es ist keine Hilfe in einer etwaigen Ausbeutungssituation, wenn man Wochen nach Ende der Beziehung "hilft". Wenn sie sich um ihre Tochter kümmern wollten und die Beziehung ein Problem aus ihrer Sicht darstellt, dann hätten sie spätestens ein halbes Jahr früher reagieren müssen.
Haben sie aber nicht, was entweder etwas über die Beziehung aussagt, oder darüber, in wie weit die Eltern das Leben ihrer Tochter überhaupt kennen bzw. z.B. eine Beziehung beurteilen können.



> Wer sagt, dass sie es nicht mitbekommen haben?



Du bist der einzige hier, der vorgibt, "die Wahrheit" zu kennen und gleich eine ganze Reihe von Aussagen als "Lüge" abstempeln zu können. Ich sage nur, dass es viele Varianten gibt, die die paar verfügbaren Informationshäppchen in ähnlich schlüssiger Weise verbinden.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist keine Hilfe in einer etwaigen Ausbeutungssituation, wenn man Wochen nach Ende der Beziehung "hilft". Wenn sie sich um ihre Tochter kümmern wollten und die Beziehung ein Problem aus ihrer Sicht darstellt, dann hätten sie spätestens ein halbes Jahr früher reagieren müssen.


Wer sagt, dass sie erst dann reagiert haben? Nur weil sie Wochen nach der Beziehung einen Brief an von Boetticher geschrieben haben heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass sie vorher nichts gemacht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie aber nicht, was entweder etwas über die Beziehung aussagt, oder darüber, in wie weit die Eltern das Leben ihrer Tochter überhaupt kennen bzw. z.B. eine Beziehung beurteilen können.


Reinste Spekulation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige hier, der vorgibt, "die Wahrheit" zu kennen und gleich eine ganze Reihe von Aussagen als "Lüge" abstempeln zu können. Ich sage nur, dass es viele Varianten gibt, die die paar verfügbaren Informationshäppchen in ähnlich schlüssiger Weise verbinden.


 Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich "die Wahrheit" kenne. Aber im Gegensatz zu euch, die nach den Aussagen der beiden im Express sofort auf dem Standpunkt "Die haben gesagt das ist Liebe, was ist daran denn verwerflich???" standen habe ich mir mal die Fakten angeshcuat und festgestellt: Offensichtlich stimmt da was nicht. Und ich habe ja auhc offensichtlich nicht unrecht gehabt, denn je mehr Fakten raus kommen, desto mehr der Aussagen der Beiden stellt sich als falsch raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Nein. Im Gegensatz zu uns, die gesagt haben "beide sagen, es war Liebe - und die sollten das am ehesten wissen", hast du x-beliebigen Klatsch als "Fakten" bezeichnet, weil er zu deinen Vorstellungen passt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Deine Theorien werden immer abstruser. Aber hauptsache meine unterlegt mit Fakten, dass es mitnichten eine Liebesbeziehung war, immer schön runterputzen


 
Öhm, ein letztes Mal.. Wo hast du Fakten? 
Du hast Berichte in irgendwelchen Zeitungen oder Webseiten, und deren Quellen sind doch alles andere als gesichert.

Ich lege keine Fakten hin, wie auch, ich kenne die beiden nicht.
Wenn die mit aber sagen, dass es Liebe war, dann glaube ich ihnen das, wieso sollte ich das auch nicht machen, Liebe soll vorkommen...
Ich bin mit meiner Frau auch nicht nur deswegen zusammen, weil ich nicht selbst Essen kochen, Wäsche waschen und für das eine eben kein Geld bezahlen will...  ich bin mit mir zusammen, weil ihre Gegenwart bei mir biochemische Prozesse auslösen, die darin enden, dass in einem Gehirn Dopamin und Serotonin produziert und dass das limbische System aktiviert wird. 

Und wenn die Eltern des Mädchen das gut fanden, dass sie so gute Kontakte hatte, kann ich das eben durchaus nachvollziehen. Ob sie da schon wussten, welche Beziehung die beiden noch hatten, weiß ich eben nicht und ich glaube eben nicht, dass du das weißt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Im Gegensatz zu uns, die gesagt haben "beide sagen, es war Liebe - und die sollten das am ehesten wissen", hast du x-beliebigen Klatsch als "Fakten" bezeichnet, weil er zu deinen Vorstellungen passt.


 Schon merkwürdig wie grenzenlos auf einmal deine Naivität ist  Nebenbei ist auch das "beide sagen, es war Liebe" nichts anderes als x-beliebiger Klatsch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ein letztes Mal.. Wo hast du Fakten?
> Du hast Berichte in irgendwelchen Zeitungen oder Webseiten, und deren Quellen sind doch alles andere als gesichert.


Aha, die Eltern sind also keine gesicherte Quelle 

So sieht also kognitive Dissonanz aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die mit aber sagen, dass es Liebe war, dann glaube ich ihnen das,  wieso sollte ich das auch nicht machen, Liebe soll vorkommen...


 Auch hier wieder mal grenzenlose Naivität. Ist echt süß, mit euch zweien könnte die Welt glatt besser werden, aber wenn du nächstes mal ne E-Mail kriegst, dass du spielend einfach 5000€ in der Woche verdienen würdest - das solltest du eher mal nicht glauben 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn die Eltern des Mädchen das gut fanden


Haben sie ja nicht. Gesicherter Fakt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Aha, die Eltern sind also keine gesicherte Quelle



Woher willst du wissen, dass die Eltern alle Fakten kannten?
Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass eine 16 Jährige alles ihren Eltern erzählt?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder mal grenzenlose Naivität. Ist echt süß, mit euch zweien könnte die Welt glatt besser werden, aber wenn du nächstes mal ne E-Mail kriegst, dass du spielend einfach 5000€ in der Woche verdienen würdest - das solltest du eher mal nicht glauben



Ich halte mich daran, was die beiden dazu sagen, die es betrifft, die müssten es am Besten wissen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Haben sie ja nicht. Gesicherter Fakt.


 
Ist eben kein gesicherter Fakt, das wird nur von einigen Presseleuten so hingestellt.
Schaue ich mir aber das an, was er und sie sagen, ist die Sache schon deutlicher und das sind erst mal die einzigen Fakten, die treffend sind.

Und da sie nicht abgehört wurden, gibt es eben nur die Fakten, die die beiden sagen und alles andere ist Vermutung, Hörensagen und Spekulation.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eben kein gesicherter Fakt, das wird nur von einigen Presseleuten so hingestellt.


 Das ist Aussage der Mutter. Und das du das nicht anerkennst (genauso wie ruyven) ist einfach nur lächerlich. Paradebeispiel für kognitive Dissonanz, ihr nehmt eine Aussage von Person A und sie ist der absolute unumstößliche Fakt, bastelt euch noch ein paar "Fakten" dazu, die euch in den Kram passen und schwupps ist alles bestens. Das eben die Beziehung nachweislich nicht gebilligt wurde und dies von den beiden behauptet wurde, macht ihr Aussage schlichtweg unglaubwürdig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist Aussage der Mutter.


 
Und die Mutter weiß alles?
Hat sie das Tagebuch der Tochter gelesen?
Sie vermutet genauso wie alle anderen auch.
Als ich meine Frau zusammen kam, haben ihre Eltern auch nicht alles von mir erfahren, bzw. ihre Tochter hat nicht alles erzählt.
Mütter leben, was die Beziehungen ihrer Kinder angeht, eh meinst in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Mutter weiß alles?
> Hat sie das Tagebuch der Tochter gelesen?
> Sie vermutet genauso wie alle anderen auch.
> Als ich meine Frau zusammen kam, haben ihre Eltern auch nicht alles von mir erfahren, bzw. ihre Tochter hat nicht alles erzählt.
> Mütter leben, was die Beziehungen ihrer Kinder angeht, eh meinst in einer Traumwelt.


 Was erzählt du da für einen Quatsch? Die beiden haben behauptet, dass die Beziehung von ihren Eltern geduldet wurden. Da die Mutter selbst sagt, dass sei von Boetticher per Brief aufgefordert hat ihre Tochter in Ruhe zu lassen. Ergo haben die beiden gelogen, warum sollte man ihnen also den Rest glauben?

Was du erzählst hat weder was mit dem Thema noch mit diesen simplen und einfachen Fakt zu tun. Die Beiden haben gelogen, ergo sind ihre Aussage schlichtweg unglaubwürdig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Was erzählt du da für einen Quatsch? Die beiden haben behauptet, dass die Beziehung von ihren Eltern geduldet wurden. Da die Mutter selbst sagt, dass sei von Boetticher per Brief aufgefordert hat ihre Tochter in Ruhe zu lassen. Ergo haben die beiden gelogen, warum sollte man ihnen also den Rest glauben?



Hat irgendwer den Brief gelesen?
Würde er veröffentlicht?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer den Brief gelesen?
> Würde er veröffentlicht?


 Wozu?

Ändert nichts an der zugrunde liegende Thematik ändern. Die Aussage der Mutter ist absolut eindeutig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

doch, eben deshalb.
Oder denkst du, dass die Mutter nicht lügen kann um z.B. die "Ehre der Familie" zu wahren?
Wenn es einen Brief gibt, muss ihn der Politiker bekommen haben. Der kümmert sich aber nicht um seine Post, dafür hat er Leute.
Aber niemand seiner Mitarbeitet hat irgendwas von einem Brief der Mutter gesagt.
Auch weiß niemand, was konkret da drin steht, vielleicht steht was völlig anderes drin und die Mutter hätte nur gerne, dass das drin steht.

Also, wenn das deine "Fakten" sind, dann solltest du Verschwörer werden.


----------



## mf_Jade (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, wenn das deine "Fakten" sind, dann solltest du Verschwörer werden.


 
/sign

Wie sich flankendiskriminator mal wieder hinter fremdwörtern und Beleidigungen versteckt. Viel reden ohne was zu sagen nennt man das. Ein totales Medienopfer eben, alles aufsaugen was die Bildzeitung labert...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, wenn das deine "Fakten" sind, dann solltest du Verschwörer werden.


Schon interessant: von Boetticher genießt bei dir absolutes Vertrauen, egal was er sagt (und wie sehr es sich mit der Realität beißt), gleichzeitig lügen alle anderen Menschen.

Nicht mal auf den Gedanken, dass sie ihm den Brief vielleicht persönlich an seine Privatadresse geschrieben hat kommst du. Stattdessen konstruierst du irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorie über die böse, lügende Mutter, anstelle einfach festzustellen, dass von Boetticher und seine Ex-Geliebte offensichtlich gelogen haben - und wirfst mir vor irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien zu entwerfen 

Es hat doch auch gar nichts mit dem Brief zu tun. Die beiden haben behauptet es wäre mit Billigung der Eltern geschehen, die Mutter verneint das. Was muss man da über den Inhalt des Briefes zu tun, der spielt absolut gar keine Rolle. Weil die Lüge trotzdem entlarvt ist, egal was im Brief steht.

edit: http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...-verbietet-boetticher-kontakt_aid_657108.html

Soviel zum Thema Brief, den seine Angestellten lesen. Aus und vorbei, quantum, da kannste noch soviel rumlamentieren und deine Freunde auffordern hier im Thread rumzuspammen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Da steht aber nur, dass sie *nach Beendigung* der Beziehung das nicht mehr wollte, dass er sie trifft.
Also als es schon vorbei war, da hat die Mutter erst erfahren, was eigentlich gelaufen ist und als treue CDU Anhängerin hat sie dann auch gleich gesagt, dass sie das uncool findet, dass ein Mann mittleres Alters eine 16 Jährige Freundin hat.
Also völlig Banane. 

Das ist jetzt dein Fakt? 
Edit:


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da steht aber nur, dass sie nach Beendigung der Beziehung das nicht mehr wollte, dass er sie trifft.


Falsch. Da steht, dass sie es ihm gesagt hat. Das sie das erst hinterher wollte entspringt deiner Phantasie.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also als es schon vorbei war, da hat die Mutter erst erfahren, was eigentlich gelaufen ist und als treue CDU Anhängerin hat sie dann auch gleich gesagt, dass sie das uncool findet, dass ein Mann mittleres Alters eine 16 Jährige Freundin hat.
> Also völlig Banane.


Du hast eine blühende Phantasie 

Mehr ist das aber leider auch nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt dein Fakt?


 Jopp, von Boetticher lügt. Aber das tut er ja auch (defakto) von Anfang an.

Ich mein, er hat ne angebliche Liebesbeziehung über zig Wochen/Monate und in der CDU erfährt man es erst ein 3/4 Jahr nach Beendigung. Was ist das denn für ne super Liebesbeziehung, von der ich niemandem erzähle? 

Oder hat er einfach nur keine Freunde, denen er sowas erzählt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Falsch. Da steht, dass sie es ihm gesagt hat. Das sie das erst hinterher wollte entspringt deiner Phantasie.



Laut dem Bericht hat sie nach Beendigung der Beziehung ihm per Brief untersagt, sie noch mal zu sehen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Du hast eine blühende Phantasie
> 
> Mehr ist das aber leider auch nicht.



Tja, wenn ich so an die Eltern denke, deren Töchter ich so vernascht habe, waren da auch einige bei, die mir danach den Umgang mit ihr verboten haben. 
Wie gesagt, der Politiker ist eben ein Mann mittleren Alters, dass die Eltern die Beziehung nicht gut finden, ist nicht schwer zu erraten, aber das ändert nichts daran, was die junge Frau und er füreinander empfunden haben und das wissen eben nur sie und sonst niemand.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was Charlene Wittstock an Albert Grimaldi, Fürst von Monaco toll findet, aber sie sagt, dass es Liebe ist, also glaube ich ihr das, wieso sollte ich es nicht machen?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Jopp, von Boetticher lügt. Aber das tut er ja auch (defakto) von Anfang an.



Wieso, er hat sich ihr unter falschen Namen vorgestellt, das habe ich auch schon gemacht.
Sie haben sich getroffen und sie hat sich mit ihm eingelassen als sie wusste, wer er war.
Wo ist das Problem?
Wo die Lüge?



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich mein, er hat ne angebliche Liebesbeziehung über zig Wochen/Monate und in der CDU erfährt man es erst ein 3/4 Jahr nach Beendigung. Was ist das denn für ne super Liebesbeziehung, von der ich niemandem erzähle?


 
Das hat er doch gesagt, er war sich nicht sicher, wie seine politischen Partner damit klar kommen. Es ist immerhin die CDU und nicht die Freie Liebe Partei.
Sowas behält man dann erst mal für sich.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut dem Bericht hat sie nach Beendigung der Beziehung ihm per Brief untersagt, sie noch mal zu sehen.


Welchen Bericht? Den ersten den ich verlinkt hatte? Da steht nur schriftlich, von Brief ist da nirgends die Rede.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Politiker ist eben ein Mann mittleren Alters, dass die Eltern die Beziehung nicht gut finden, ist nicht schwer zu erraten, aber das ändert nichts daran, was die junge Frau und er füreinander empfunden haben und das wissen eben nur sie und sonst niemand.


Erläuter mir doch mal bitte endlich, wieso von Boetticher bei dir Absolution hat und jede seiner Aussagen wahr ist, während alle anderen lügen? Das verstehe ich nicht, wie man da dermaßen hin- und herpendeln kann wie es einem gerade passt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, er hat sich ihr unter falschen Namen vorgestellt, das habe ich auch schon gemacht.
> Sie haben sich getroffen und sie hat sich mit ihm eingelassen als sie wusste, wer er war.
> Wo ist das Problem?
> Wo die Lüge?


Dadurch das er ja offensichtlich niemandem irgendwas erzählt hat. Ich halte die Aussagen der beiden einfach schlichtweg für unglaubwürdig. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat er doch gesagt, er war sich nicht sicher, wie seine politischen Partner damit klar kommen. Es ist immerhin die CDU und nicht die Freie Liebe Partei.
> Sowas behält man dann erst mal für sich.


 Ich sag ja: Große Liebe. Was sollte das denn sonst sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Welchen Bericht? Den ersten den ich verlinkt hatte? Da steht nur schriftlich, von Brief ist da nirgends die Rede.



Ich rede von dem Focus Artikel, liest du das nicht, was du verlinkst?
Da steht drin, die Mutter hätte nach Beendigung der Beziehung einen Brief geschrieben und das ist doch nun echt Banane. Nach Beendigung, echt jetzt mal, danach schreiben viele viel.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Erläuter mir doch mal bitte endlich, wieso von Boetticher bei dir Absolution hat und jede seiner Aussagen wahr ist, während alle anderen lügen? Das verstehe ich nicht, wie man da dermaßen hin- und herpendeln kann wie es einem gerade passt.



Wieso Absolution?
Wenn es um Liebe geht, gibts nichts Rationales. 
Wenn er sagt, dass es Liebe war, wieso soll ich ihm nicht glauben, er muss es doch wissen und das Mädchen muss auch wissen, was es gefühlt hat.
Oder willst du etwa wissen, was er empfunden hat
Oder weiß die Mutter alles?
Dann sollte sie mal Tarot Karten legen. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Dadurch das er ja offensichtlich niemandem irgendwas erzählt hat. Ich halte die Aussagen der beiden einfach schlichtweg für unglaubwürdig.



Warum muss man erzählen, wenn man eine Beziehung hat, noch dazu eben zu einer Person, die deutlich jünger ist.
Denkst du nicht, dass sie ihn dann ausgelacht hätten?
Ein Erwachsener Mann, der sich in eine Schülerin verknallt?
Ich meine, gibts überall, und immer kam der erwachsende Mann schlecht aus der Geschichte heraus, da hatte er Angst, wenn das die Runde macht und hat es erst mal verheimlicht.
Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Was du hier machst, ist dagegen absolut lächerlich, immer neue Sichtweisen heranholen, die alle was dazu sagen wollen aber alle keine Ahnung haben, was wirklich gelaufen ist, weil sie eben nie dabei waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig wie grenzenlos auf einmal deine Naivität ist



Wenn du jemanden beleidigen möchtest, dann gehe bitte raus auf die Straße.



> Aha, die Eltern sind also keine gesicherte Quelle



Unter der Annahme, dass du weder Vater noch Mutter der 17 jährigen bist, habe ich bislang keinerlei Kontakt mit den Eltern gehabt. Mir ist auch niemand bekannt, der das hatte. Mir wurde auch kein Artikel verlinkt, in dem sich jemand auf jemanden beruft, der Kontakt hatte.
Die einzigen Quellen, die vorliegen, sind nicht "die Eltern, sondern zwei Artikel von Redakteuren, die etwas "erfahren haben" wollen. Wir haben null Ahnung von wem. Dem gegenüber steht eine Quelle, die zumindest beansprucht, die 17 jährige selbt zu Wort kommen zu lassen.

Wie gesagt: Ich lege mich nicht fest, wer von beiden (wenn überhaupt) was mit der Wahrheit zu tun hat. Aber wer, wie du, pauschal die eine Seite als ultima ratio darstellen möchte und Leute disst, nur weil sie diese Ansicht teilen, der sollte ein paar verdammt gute Argumente im Ärmel haben - und du hattest bislang gar keine, sondern nur Behauptungen. Größtenteils diffamierende Behauptungen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede von dem Focus Artikel, liest du das nicht, was du verlinkst?
> Da steht drin, die Mutter hätte nach Beendigung der Beziehung einen Brief geschrieben und das ist doch nun echt Banane. Nach Beendigung, echt jetzt mal, danach schreiben viele viel.


Nein, da steht nicht drin, dass ihr Mutter ihm einen Brief geschrieben. Da steht nur, dass sie ihn schriftlich kontaktiert hat, schriftlich ist aber nicht ausschließlich ein Brief, kann auch ein Fax sein oder (in diesem Falle) eine Facebook-Nachricht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Wenn er sagt*, dass es Liebe war, wieso soll ich ihm nicht glauben, er muss es doch wissen und das Mädchen muss auch wissen, was es gefühlt hat.


Ja und? Ist ein Mörder jetzt kein Mörder mehr, wenn er sagt er ist unschuldig? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum muss man erzählen, wenn man eine Beziehung hat, noch dazu eben zu einer Person, die deutlich jünger ist.
> Denkst du nicht, dass sie ihn dann ausgelacht hätten?
> Ein Erwachsener Mann, der sich in eine Schülerin verknallt?
> Ich meine, gibts überall, und immer kam der erwachsende Mann schlecht aus der Geschichte heraus, da hatte er Angst, wenn das die Runde macht und hat es erst mal verheimlicht.
> Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


Das ist aber eben nicht die Liebe. Liebe ist was völlig anderes.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was du hier machst, ist dagegen absolut lächerlich, immer neue Sichtweisen heranholen, die alle was dazu sagen wollen aber alle keine Ahnung haben, was wirklich gelaufen ist, weil sie eben nie dabei waren.


 Nochmal, zum dritten Mal, auch wenn du es immer noch nicht kapieren wirst, weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt:

von Boetticher (und seine Geliebte) haben behauptet, dass ihre Eltern mit der Beziehung einverstanden waren. Da die Mutter ihm aber den Kontakt untersagt hat (ob nach, während oder vor der Beziehung spielt nun wirklich keine Rolle) kann davon keine Rede sein, dass die Eltern einverstanden waren. Ergo haben beide gelogen, ergo sind beide Aussagen komplett unglaubwürdig.

Wer sollte mehr Ahnung davon haben womit die Eltern einverstanden sind oder nicht, wenn nicht die Mutter?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden beleidigen möchtest, dann gehe bitte raus auf die Straße.


Keine Beleidigung, sondern ein Fakt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich lege mich nicht fest, wer von beiden (wenn überhaupt)  was mit der Wahrheit zu tun hat. Aber wer, wie du, pauschal die eine  Seite als ultima ratio darstellen möchte und Leute disst, nur weil sie  diese Ansicht teilen, der sollte ein paar verdammt gute Argumente im  Ärmel haben - und du hattest bislang gar keine, sondern nur  Behauptungen. Größtenteils diffamierende Behauptungen.


 Aha, das sagt jemand, der meine Ausführungen mit den Worten "davon haben sie [die Eltern] haben offensichtlich ein dreiviertel Jahr nicht einmal mitbekommen, dass sie eine Beziehung hat" meint widerlegt zu haben - entspringt rein deiner Phantasie. 

Ich stelle meine Ansicht nicht als utlima ratio da, das tut ihr. Die ganze Zeit. Woher wisst ihr überhaupt, dass von Boetticher und seine 16jährige das gesagt haben? Standet ihr daneben? Nein? Ach. Aber wenn dann über die Mutter herauskommt, dass beide (Boetticher + Geliebte) gelogen haben, dann muss das ganze natürlich notariell beglaubigt sein, bevor ihr von eurer Meinung abrückt.

Nochmal: Wenn von Boetticher sagen würde es wäre keine Liebe sondern eine reine Sex-Beziehung, wäre das für ihn NOCH schlechter, als das was es sich jetzt darstellt. Ergo hat ein nicht unwesentliches Motiv was die Sache angeht zu lügen. Und da er schon gelogen hat was die BIlligung der Eltern angeht - warum sollte man ihm dann noch glauben? Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.


----------



## mf_Jade (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Wie kann ein Mensch nur so verbohrt und verbissen drauf pochen Recht zu haben. Ihr haut euch gegenseitig die Meinungen an den Kopf mehr nicht. Ist doch Käse. 

*@ Quanti + ruyven *Der flankenheini hat eh immer Recht auch wenn er keine Ahnung hat, so ist das nunmal. Umstimmen kann man ihn nicht weil er es einfach nicht checkt was andere sagen bzw. meinen. Der hat halt Scheuklappen auf und es ist vergebene Liebesmüh solche einem was beibringen zu wollen. Wenn er mal älter ist dann wird er es verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nein, da steht nicht drin, dass ihr Mutter ihm einen Brief geschrieben. Da steht nur, dass sie ihn schriftlich kontaktiert hat, schriftlich ist aber nicht ausschließlich ein Brief, kann auch ein Fax sein oder (in diesem Falle) eine Facebook-Nachricht.



Und eine Mutter wird per Facebook Kontakt suchen? 
Wohl eher nicht, wenn sie das mit Nachdruck verleihen will, wird sie das als Brief verschickt haben.
Allerdings ist es Banane, denn verbieten kann sie sozialen Kontakt nicht.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ja und? Ist ein Mörder jetzt kein Mörder mehr, wenn er sagt er ist unschuldig?



Was hat das damit zu tun?
Ein Tatverdächtiger ist erst mal unschuldig, bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist.
Bei dir ist es so, dass er schuldig ist, egal was er sagt.
Was du aber hier verdrängst oder nicht wahr haben willst ist, dass er gar nicht schuldig sein kann, weil es keine Tat gab. 
Sie haben nichts Verbotenes gemacht, sie haben sich kennen gelernt, er hat sich unter falschen Namen bei Facebook angemeldet (das machen Millionen anderer auch) um anonym sein zu können, was auch OK ist und als sie sich gefunden hatten, hat er eben gesagt, wer er ist und da sie zur Basis der Partei gehört, haben sie eben auch gemeinsame Interessen, eine Grundlage, auf der man eine Gemeinsamkeit aufbauen kann.
Die Eltern kriegen das mit und finden es gut, dass ihre Tochter einen hochrangigen Politiker kennt.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben nicht die Liebe. Liebe ist was völlig anderes.



Öhm. nochmal, zum Mitmeißeln... die beiden alleine wissen, was sie füreinander empfunden haben, niemand sonst, du nicht, die Mutter nicht, die Bild nicht, die Bunte nicht und sonst keiner.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nochmal, zum dritten Mal, auch wenn du es immer noch nicht kapieren wirst, weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt:
> 
> von Boetticher (und seine Geliebte) haben behauptet, dass ihre Eltern mit der Beziehung einverstanden waren. Da die Mutter ihm aber den Kontakt untersagt hat (ob nach, während oder vor der Beziehung spielt nun wirklich keine Rolle) kann davon keine Rede sein, dass die Eltern einverstanden waren. Ergo haben beide gelogen, ergo sind beide Aussagen komplett unglaubwürdig.
> 
> Wer sollte mehr Ahnung davon haben womit die Eltern einverstanden sind oder nicht, wenn nicht die Mutter?



Nochmal, zum Mitdenken. Die Beziehung fand dauerte eine Zeit an, was wissen jetzt die Eltern, wie die Beziehung ausgesehen hat? Können sie doch nicht wissen. Sie haben sich getroffen, sich unterhalten, per Facebook Kontakt gehabt, was weiß ich, und das fanden die Eltern super, also waren sie damit einverstanden und alles andere war nicht von Belang, wenn was die beiden miteinander gemacht haben, ist immer noch ihre Sache.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich stelle meine Ansicht nicht als utlima ratio da, das tut ihr. Die ganze Zeit. Woher wisst ihr überhaupt, dass von Boetticher und seine 16jährige das gesagt haben?



Es gab eine tolle Pressekonferenz, wo er seinen Part gesagt hat und sie hat ihren Part ebenso erzählt und seine Geschichte bestätigt.
Die Geschichte der Mutter kenne ich nicht, sie hat sich nicht in einer Pressekonferenz dazu geäußert, ein Reporter will etwas gehört haben und schmückt das vielleicht noch etwas aus. Aber hast du die Mutter mal im Fernsehen gesehen, wie so völlig aufgelöst, den Tränen nah, erklärt hat, dass der böse, böse Mann ihre umschuldige Tochter missbraucht hat?
Ich nicht. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Standet ihr daneben? Nein? Ach. Aber wenn dann über die Mutter herauskommt, dass beide (Boetticher + Geliebte) gelogen haben, dann muss das ganze natürlich notariell beglaubigt sein, bevor ihr von eurer Meinung abrückt.



Die Mutter weiß die meisten Dinge auch erst aus der Zeitung, also hat sie das Wissen, was alle haben, mehr nicht.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wenn von Boetticher sagen würde es wäre keine Liebe sondern eine reine Sex-Beziehung, wäre das für ihn NOCH schlechter, als das was es sich jetzt darstellt. Ergo hat ein nicht unwesentliches Motiv was die Sache angeht zu lügen. Und da er schon gelogen hat was die BIlligung der Eltern angeht - warum sollte man ihm dann noch glauben? Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.



Ich verstehe nicht, wo du ein Problem hast. 
Wenn es Liebe ist, ist es OK, wenn es Sex ist, ist es auch OK. 
Da die beide aber von Liebe sprachen, bleibe ich dabei, dass es auch Liebe war. Wie die beiden jetzt Liebe definieren, ist ihre Angelegenheit.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und eine Mutter wird per Facebook Kontakt suchen?
> Wohl eher nicht, wenn sie das mit Nachdruck verleihen will, wird sie das als Brief verschickt haben.
> Allerdings ist es Banane, denn verbieten kann sie sozialen Kontakt nicht.


Ist doch ihre Sache wie sie Kontakt sucht  Sie hat es per Facebook getan, auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?
> Ein Tatverdächtiger ist erst mal unschuldig, bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist.
> Bei dir ist es so, dass er schuldig ist, egal was er sagt.
> Was du aber hier verdrängst oder nicht wahr haben willst ist, dass er gar nicht schuldig sein kann, weil es keine Tat gab.


Ich sage nirgends, dass er schuldig ist. Ich sage nur, dass die Aussage der beiden schlichtweg unglaubwürdig ist. Und je mehr herauskommt, desto offensichtlicher ist das.

Merkst du eigentlich gar nicht, dass du nichts tust außer meine Aussagen ständig zu verdrehen, um sie dann möglichst einfach widerlegen zu können? Wobei das widerlegen meist mit irgendeinem Quatsch, der deiner Phantasie entspringt, geschicht (s.u.).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Eltern kriegen das mit und finden es gut, dass ihre Tochter einen hochrangigen Politiker kennt.


Wer sagt das? Wo steht das? Außer natürlich in deiner Phantasie?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm. nochmal, zum Mitmeißeln... die beiden alleine wissen, was sie füreinander empfunden haben, niemand sonst, du nicht, die Mutter nicht, die Bild nicht, die Bunte nicht und sonst keiner.


 Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ihre Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen, nur darum geht es mir.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nochmal, zum Mitdenken. Die Beziehung fand dauerte eine Zeit an, was wissen jetzt die Eltern, wie die Beziehung ausgesehen hat? Können sie doch nicht wissen. Sie haben sich getroffen, sich unterhalten, per Facebook Kontakt gehabt, was weiß ich, und *das fanden die Eltern super*, also waren sie damit einverstanden und alles andere war nicht von Belang, wenn was die beiden miteinander gemacht haben, ist immer noch ihre Sache..


Nochmal: Wer sagt das? Wo steht das? Außer in den Aussagen von von Boetticher und seiner Ex-Geliebten findet sich nirgends ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Eltern diese Beziehung gebilligt haben, im Gegenteil die Mutter hat von Boetticher schriftlich aufgefordert sich von ihrer Tochter fernzuhalten. Klingt für mich danach, dass die Eltern das ganze "super" fanden, oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gab eine tolle Pressekonferenz, wo er seinen Part gesagt hat und *sie hat ihren Part ebenso erzählt und seine Geschichte bestätigt.*


In der Express, dem journalistisch korrektesten Presseorgan auf der ganzen Welt 

Aber wenn man Spiegel, Focus oder Stern zitiert ists natürlich komplett unbewiesener Quatsch, die Wahrheit findet sich nur im Express! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Mutter weiß die meisten Dinge auch erst aus der Zeitung, also hat sie das Wissen, was alle haben, mehr nicht.


Woher weißt du das? Entspringt schon wieder rein deiner Phantasie.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wo du ein Problem hast.
> Wenn es Liebe ist, ist es OK, wenn es Sex ist, ist es auch OK.
> Da die beide aber von Liebe sprachen, bleibe ich dabei, dass es auch Liebe war. Wie die beiden jetzt Liebe definieren, ist ihre Angelegenheit.


 Natürlich ist es ok wenn es Liebe ist und es ist auch ok, wenn es Sex ist.

Es ist aber eben NICHT ok in der Öffentlichkeit darüber zu lügen. Und das haben beide nachweislich getan. Zumindest solange ich mir die Fakten ansehe und mir nicht wie du oder ruyven irgendwelche Hirngespinste ausdenke um nicht von meiner festen Meinung abrücken zu müssen.

Wie heißt es noch so schön? "Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich bloß nicht mit Fakten!"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ihre Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen, nur darum geht es mir.



Nein. Dir geht es nicht darum, dass der aktuelle Stand der Dinge "nicht heißt, dass ihre Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen". Dir geht es darum, dass der aktuelle Stand der Dinge heißt, dass ihre Aussagen unwahr sind.
Und das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr überhaupt, dass von Boetticher und seine 16jährige das gesagt haben? Standet ihr daneben? Nein?



Ich habe zumindest einen verdammt guten Boetticher-Immitator in Begleitung von ein paar verdammt guten SH-CDU-Spitze-Immitatoren auf einer verdammt gut nachgestellten Pressekonferenz, die offensichtlich sämtliche Medienvertreter Deutschlands getäuscht hat, eine Aussage über diese Beziehung machen hören.
Aber vermutlich waren das auch alles Lügner, denn der Fokus sagt ja, __________ habe ge_______ (genau: sie sagen nicht nur nicht, woher ihre Informationen stammen, sie sagen nicht einmal, auf welchem Wege sie übermittelt wurden), dass die Mutter die Sache gaaaanz anders sah.



> Nochmal: Wenn von Boetticher sagen würde es wäre keine Liebe sondern eine reine Sex-Beziehung, wäre das für ihn NOCH schlechter, als das was es sich jetzt darstellt. Ergo hat ein nicht unwesentliches Motiv was die Sache angeht zu lügen.



Er könnte ein Motiv haben - womit für dich alles geklärt ist. :rolle:



> Und da er schon gelogen hat was die BIlligung der Eltern angeht - warum sollte man ihm dann noch glauben? Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.


 
Ich breche an dieser Stelle die sinnlose Diskussion mit dir ab und rate dir, vorsichtiger damit zu sein, wen du auf welcher Grundlage als Lügner beschimpfst oder "Hirngespinsste" vorwirfst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ist doch ihre Sache wie sie Kontakt sucht  Sie hat es per Facebook getan, auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt.



Woher will sie denn wissen, dass sie überhaupt den richtigen kontaktiert hat?
Gebe ich meinen Namen bei Facebook ein, kriege ich 20 Treffer. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich sage nirgends, dass er schuldig ist. Ich sage nur, dass die Aussage der beiden schlichtweg unglaubwürdig ist. Und je mehr herauskommt, desto offensichtlicher ist das.



Und ich sage eben, dass es ihre Sache ist, wie sie damit umgehen, ich verstehe nicht, wieso das ausgebreitet wird.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich gar nicht, dass du nichts tust außer meine Aussagen ständig zu verdrehen, um sie dann möglichst einfach widerlegen zu können? Wobei das widerlegen meist mit irgendeinem Quatsch, der deiner Phantasie entspringt, geschicht (s.u.).



Würdest du mal mit dem Unsinn von "entspringt der Phantsie" aufhören, das ist langsam lächerlich. 
Außerdem könnte ich dir das gleiche auch unterstellen, denn du hast keinerlei Fakten, die deine Geschichte zweifelsfrei belegen.
Alles nur Geschwafel von irgendwelchen Reportern oder Leuten, die eben den Politiker stürzen wollen, mehr nicht.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Wo steht das? Außer natürlich in deiner Phantasie?



Niemand sagt das, es sind nur Vermutungen, also genau das, was du auch schon seit gefühlten 300 Seiten machst.
Nur vermuten, nichts belegen, keine neue Informationen herantragen, man könnte das daher als Spam ansehen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ihre Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen, nur darum geht es mir.



Aber es gibt keinen Beleg dafür, dass ihre Aussagen gelogen sind, niemand außer den beiden weiß, was genau war und das muss man eben mal so akzeptieren.
Die Bunte kann nicht alles in Erfahrung bringen. 



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wer sagt das? Wo steht das? Außer in den Aussagen von von Boetticher und seiner Ex-Geliebten findet sich nirgends ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Eltern diese Beziehung gebilligt haben, im Gegenteil die Mutter hat von Boetticher schriftlich aufgefordert sich von ihrer Tochter fernzuhalten. Klingt für mich danach, dass die Eltern das ganze "super" fanden, oder?



Und?
Außerdem, nochmal, die Mutter hat gesagt, dass er sich fern halten soll, nachdem die Beziehung beendet ist, es gibt keine Aussage von ihr, wie es während der Beziehung war.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> In der Express, dem journalistisch korrektesten Presseorgan auf der ganzen Welt
> 
> Aber wenn man Spiegel, Focus oder Stern zitiert ists natürlich komplett unbewiesener Quatsch, die Wahrheit findet sich nur im Express!



Hat sie dem Focus ein Interview gegeben?
Stand ihre Geschichte im Spiegel?
War der Stern bei ihr?
Nö, weil sie nur dem Express geredet hat, also muss man da nachlesen, wenn man was wissen will.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Entspringt schon wieder rein deiner Phantasie.



Wahrscheinlichkeiten.... Wenn sie per Facebook kommuniziert (und das ist schon etwas lächerlich), hat sie auch alle Informationen aus dem Internet und jeder weiß, dass da alles drin steht, man muss nur lange genug suchen.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Es ist aber eben NICHT ok in der Öffentlichkeit darüber zu lügen. Und das haben beide nachweislich getan. Zumindest solange ich mir die Fakten ansehe und mir nicht wie du oder ruyven irgendwelche Hirngespinste ausdenke um nicht von meiner festen Meinung abrücken zu müssen.
> 
> Wie heißt es noch so schön? "Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirr mich bloß nicht mit Fakten!"



Du hast gar nichts "bewiesen, nur mal nebenbei gesagt oder warst du im Schlafzimmer dabei?
Also, hör endlich mal auf immer so einen Blödsinn zu verbreiten, wenn du spekulieren willst, geh ins Verschwörerportal.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

Vorweg: Ich finde es sehr bezeichned, dass ein Mod hier im Thread mitdiskutiert und nicht nur einen Post mit Beleidigungen überliest, nein, sogar den Modalarm überliest. Das lässt schon tief ob der Diskussionskultur blicken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Dir geht es nicht darum, dass der aktuelle Stand der Dinge "nicht heißt, dass ihre Aussagen der Wahrheit entsprechen". Dir geht es darum, dass der aktuelle Stand der Dinge heißt, dass ihre Aussagen unwahr sind.
> Und das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.


Ja, das ist meine Meinung, die ich in diesem Land durchaus haben darf. Und bisher hat alles, was an informationen mehr raus kam diese Meinung untermauert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest einen verdammt guten Boetticher-Immitator in Begleitung von ein paar verdammt guten SH-CDU-Spitze-Immitatoren auf einer verdammt gut nachgestellten Pressekonferenz, die offensichtlich sämtliche Medienvertreter Deutschlands getäuscht hat, eine Aussage über diese Beziehung machen hören.


Und woher weißt du, dass das seine Ex-Geliebte bestätigt? Aus der Express, genau. Oder hat die auch ne Pressekonferenz abgehalten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich waren das auch alles Lügner, denn der Fokus sagt ja, __________ habe ge_______ (genau: sie sagen nicht nur nicht, woher ihre Informationen stammen, sie sagen nicht einmal, auf welchem Wege sie übermittelt wurden), dass die Mutter die Sache gaaaanz anders sah.


Wer mit dem Express als verlässliches Medium argumentiert sollte sich mit solchen Diskussion ziemlich zurück halten 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er könnte ein Motiv haben - womit für dich alles geklärt ist. :rolle:


Nö, ich hab schon mehr als genug Argumente und Fakten genannt. Auch wenn ihr die gerne ignoriert 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich breche an dieser Stelle die sinnlose Diskussion mit dir ab und rate dir, vorsichtiger damit zu sein, wen du auf welcher Grundlage als Lügner beschimpfst oder "Hirngespinsste" vorwirfst.


 Oh eine Drohung, nett! Solche Moderaten möchte man doch im Forum gerne haben! Andere Leute Beleidigungen stehen lassen und gleichzeitig anderen Leuten drohen. Nice! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher will sie denn wissen, dass sie überhaupt den richtigen kontaktiert hat?
> Gebe ich meinen Namen bei Facebook ein, kriege ich 20 Treffer.


Da sind die Argumente wohl ausgegangen. Abstruser Blödsinn.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich sage eben, dass es ihre Sache ist, wie sie damit umgehen, ich verstehe nicht, wieso das ausgebreitet wird.


Er steht nunmal als Politik in der Öffentlichkeit. Hat ihn ja niemand gezwungen Politiker zu werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würdest du mal mit dem Unsinn von "entspringt der Phantsie" aufhören, das ist langsam lächerlich.


Ist doch so, oder woher weißt du, dass die Eltern es gut fanden, dass sie einen hohen Politiker kennt?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte ich dir das gleiche auch unterstellen, denn du hast keinerlei Fakten, die deine Geschichte zweifelsfrei belegen.
> Alles nur Geschwafel von irgendwelchen Reportern oder Leuten, die eben den Politiker stürzen wollen, mehr nicht.


Ah, jetzt ist das alles nur Geschwafel von Reportern aber Herr quantumslipstream hat natürlich die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet 

Ich merk schon, an Argumentne scheinst du wirlich gar nichts mehr zu haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand sagt das, es sind nur Vermutungen, also genau das, was du auch schon seit gefühlten 300 Seiten machst.
> Nur vermuten, nichts belegen, keine neue Informationen herantragen, man könnte das daher als Spam ansehen.


Ich habe (im Gegensatz zu dir) meine Aussagen schon mit zig Links untermauert, von dir kommen dagegen nur irgendwelche Phantasiegeschichten von den Eltern, die das ja so toll fanden, dass ihre Tochter einen Politiker kennt, die jeglichem Wissen weit entfernt liegen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es gibt keinen Beleg dafür, dass ihre Aussagen gelogen sind,  niemand außer den beiden weiß, was genau war und das muss man eben mal  so akzeptieren.
> Die Bunte kann nicht alles in Erfahrung bringen.


Die Aussage über die Duldung der Eltern ist nunmal gelogen, da kannst du dich drehen und wenden wie du willst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Außerdem, nochmal, die Mutter hat gesagt, dass er sich fern halten soll,  nachdem die Beziehung beendet ist, es gibt keine Aussage von ihr, wie  es während der Beziehung war.


1+1 ergibt nunmal 2 und nicht 3.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat sie dem Focus ein Interview gegeben?
> Stand ihre Geschichte im Spiegel?
> War der Stern bei ihr?
> Nö, weil sie nur dem Express geredet hat, also muss man da nachlesen, wenn man was wissen will.


Ja jetzt frag dich mal WARUM sie mit dem Express geredet?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlichkeiten.... Wenn sie per Facebook kommuniziert (und das ist  schon etwas lächerlich), hat sie auch alle Informationen aus dem  Internet und jeder weiß, dass da alles drin steht, man muss nur lange  genug suchen.


Schon wieder reines Phantasiegespinst von dir. Woher weißt du, dass sie ihre Mutter nicht viel oder gar alles erzählt hat? Nur weil manche Leute nie mit ihren Eltern reden muss das ja noch lange nicht für alle gelten


----------



## theLamer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Christian von Boetticher tritt wegen Beziehung zu 16-jähriger zurück - Meinungen?*

flankendiskriminator - das was du den beiden vorwirfst, machst du selber nicht anders... lass die Scharmützel sein. Du bist der Unbelehrbare.


----------

